# Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11 UPDATE



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*

wait Wade Barrett does dark matches now


----------



## Whsprnthwnd (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*

SD is kind of stacked at the moment, no? DBD's already downed him and slater, he needs a bit of a run.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*

Just awful. Vince McMahon's pure, seething hatred for Barrett knows no bounds.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*

Wade will probably appear on Smackdown to continue the feud with Bryan.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*

#savewade


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*

I've never been awake during an ongoing spoilers thread... I need to go to fucking sleep...

I'm looking forward to seeing more face Sheamus though. Hopefully that develops a little more on this show.


----------



## Double K (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*

Wade wretling dark matches... Fucking facepalm. He should be a main eventer. And SD will desperately need one (a heel) because the Orton/Christian feud is getting boring. Really boring.


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*

Wtf is Wade Barrett doing wrestling dark matches??


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



Double K said:


> And SD will desperately need one (a heel) because the Orton/Christian feud is getting boring. Really boring.


Mark Henry says hi.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



TheReverend said:


> #savewade


:lmao



Double K said:


> Wade wretling dark matches... Fucking facepalm. He should be a main eventer. And SD will desperately need one (a heel) because the Orton/Christian feud is getting boring. Really boring.


This. Where the hell are Trent Barreta or Curt Hawkins when you need them :cuss:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*

Wade wrestling dark matches? Seems like they finally know what they're doing.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*

People sure do love jumping the gun.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



DubC said:


> People sure do love jumping the gun.


What's new?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*

Lol, just because he had a dark match doesn't mean he won't be on SD.

Relax.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*

Yeah, and he'll undoubtedly get buried once again on there too, just like every other week.


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*

Barrett in a dark match is certainly fpalm but umm ........... since when did Scotty Goldman get rehired?


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



DubC said:


> People sure do love jumping the gun.


Barrett's been treated like shit for some time now, wrestling in dark matches is just the lowest point, but its not the only time its happened.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*

Calm down he will be world champion one day, just not now


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



CC91 said:


> Calm down he will be world champion one day, just not now


Oh, really? Where's your PROOF?

Regardless, whatever happens later, that's NO excuse for making him the worst booked person in the company right now. None.


----------



## Oxyntas (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*

 this is really ...


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh, really? Where's your PROOF?
> 
> Regardless, whatever happens later, that's NO excuse for making him the worst booked person in the company right now. None.


Christian, but a lot sooner.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh, really? Where's your PROOF?
> 
> Regardless, whatever happens later, that's NO excuse for making him the worst booked person in the company right now. None.


Where is your proof that he wont be? Worst booked person? :lmao talk about over dramatic.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Superstars SPOILERS 8/4

(1) Alicia Fox beat Kaitlyn in 6:00 with her scissors kick.

(2) Brodus Clay beat Silva in a squash match. About three-to-four minutes.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Christian, but a lot sooner.


So because one guy that wasn't supposed to be champion got lucky when his main eventer best friend had to retire from wrestling, and politicked a world title reign for him, that means Barrett is going to become champion? Don't give me that nonsense. I want PROOF, of which none exists.



> Where is your proof that he wont be? Worst booked person? :lmao talk about over dramatic.


Name me anybody who's worse off than him.

I don't have any proof that he won't be but the burden of proof is not on me. It would be if he were doing WELL, but he's not. He's being booked like garbage, hence the argument that needs to be proven is the one that says he will.

Obviously WWE doesn't like somebody when they become the biggest heel in the company, and then when they're extremely over, at the height of their push, WWE buries them beyond recognition and uses them in dark matches and Superstars tapings.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> So because one guy that wasn't supposed to be champion got lucky when his main eventer best friend had to retire from wrestling, and politicked a world title reign for him, that means Barrett is going to become champion? Don't give me that nonsense. I want PROOF, of which none exists.


Lol, I think the more negative you talk the more you think the opposite will happen. 

Do you know what Im talking about?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Name me anybody who's worse off than him.
> 
> I don't have any proof that he won't be but the burden of proof is not on me. It would be if he were doing WELL, but he's not. He's being booked like garbage, hence the argument that needs to be proven is the one that says he will.


Anyone who is on the roster and hasn't appear on tv has it worst.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



Ass Invader said:


> Wade wrestling dark matches? Seems like they finally know what they're doing.


This.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Brodus Clay is back!!!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Lol, I think the more negative you talk the more you think the opposite will happen.
> 
> Do you know what Im talking about?


That's not what I'm thinking at all.



> Anyone who is on the roster and hasn't appear on tv has it worst.


Anybody who doesn't appear on tv isn't REALLY on the roster. You know what I mean.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Superstars SPOILERS 8/4
> 
> (1) Alicia Fox beat Kaitlyn in 6:00 with her scissors kick.
> 
> (2) Brodus Clay beat Silva in a squash match. About three-to-four minutes.


The fuck? Wanderlei Silva wrestles now? I guess he REALLY is embarrassed by his loss to Chris Leben.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

psx71 said:


> The fuck? Wanderlei Silva wrestles now? I guess he REALLY is embarrassed by his loss to Chris Leben.


Well is not that guy, its a local jobber with the last name of silva.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I wonder what match WWWYKI makes tonight :hmm:


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

I wish the Barret vs Cobana match was at least on superstars.. everyone knows who Colt Cabana is by now.. have him on there with CM Punk as guest commentator. WWE used to have main eventers on Sunday Night Heat.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Some Summerslam news 



> WWE announced Sheamus vs. Mark Henry for the Summerslam PPV on August 14 during Tuesday night's Smackdown TV taping. The match will be made official on Friday's Smackdown episode.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hopefully Zeke loses the title tonight, to Cody that is.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Not surprising. Hopefully Sheamus wins so that he can be the #1 challenger for the WHC.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



DubC said:


> People sure do love jumping the gun.


This. Pyro's BS seems to have rubbed off on the rest of the forum.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's not what I'm thinking at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody who doesn't appear on tv isn't REALLY on the roster. You know what I mean.


If they're a wrestler on the WWE's payroll, they're on the WWE's roster. There's no way Barrett is worse off than Tyson Kidd, Trent Barreta and Curt Hawkins among others.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



TankOfRate said:


> This. Pyro's BS seems to have rubbed off on the rest of the forum.


It's always been that way and it will never change.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> Not surprising. Hopefully Sheamus wins so that he can be the #1 challenger for the WHC.


Wishful thinking Jericho returns and costs Orton the title match. Sheamus beats Mark Henry. Sheamus goes on to feud with Christian. Orton feuds with Jericho. Hopefully this is what happens. I'm almost certain Sheamus will go over Mark Henry. They're trying to push him as the next big face losing to Mark Henry will only bring his momentum down to a full stop.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



TankOfRate said:


> This. Pyro's BS seems to have rubbed off on the rest of the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> If they're a wrestler on the WWE's payroll, they're on the WWE's roster. There's no way Barrett is worse off than Tyson Kidd, Trent Barreta and Curt Hawkins among others.


FINE. He's worse off than anyone on TELEVISION. Happy?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

wwefanatic89 said:


> Wishful thinking Jericho returns and costs Orton the title match. Sheamus beats Mark Henry. Sheamus goes on to feud with Christian. Orton feuds with Jericho. Hopefully this is what happens. I'm almost certain Sheamus will go over Mark Henry. They're trying to push him as the next big face losing to Mark Henry will only bring his momentum down to a full stop.


Jericho is on tour with Fozzy till November at least, so no.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Spoilers say that Natalya has a heel turn tonight. It's about time. She's a natural heel.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

CaptainObvious said:


> Spoilers say that Natalya has a heel turn tonight. It's about time. She's a natural heel.


Spoilers? Smackdown taping doesn't start for 15 minutes.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow What did Wade do to piss off vince?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> Spoilers say that Natalya has a heel turn tonight. It's about time. She's a natural heel.


What website?


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

LOL at you people complaining Barrett working the dark match. fpalm You guys act as if he cant be on Smackdown because he worked the dark match.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

MMN said:


> Spoilers? Smackdown taping doesn't start for 15 minutes.


* Natalya b. AJ after turning heel.

Source: http://www....................com/wwe-spoilers/smackdown-taping-results-august-2-2011.php


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh, really? Where's your PROOF?
> 
> Regardless, whatever happens later, that's NO excuse for making him the worst booked person in the company right now. None.


You know you were saying the shame shit about Christian. I'm assuming you don't want to jinx anything but damn your negativity makes sad


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> * Natalya b. AJ after turning heel.
> 
> Source: http://www....................com/wwe-spoilers/smackdown-taping-results-august-2-2011.php


Website not showing


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Website not showing


That's because that website (wnw) is blocked on here.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Its pretty amazing that Punk marks (who complained that he was being poorly used for months)are the ones now criticising people who feel the same way about Barrett.


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

The hell? Why is Wade in dark matches? Stupid WWE :no:


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> FINE. He's worse off than anyone on TELEVISION. Happy?


Not even close. At all.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Apologies to the guy that said Natalya turned heel, it turns out she did. Also Sheamus beat the Great Khali.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



Beelzebubs said:


> You know you were saying the shame shit about Christian. I'm assuming you don't want to jinx anything but damn your negativity makes sad


Does Barrett have a best friend who's a main eventer on the verge of a forced retirement? I don't think so.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Does Barrett have a best friend who's a main eventer on the verge of a forced retirement? I don't think so.


:lmao


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Smackdown spoilers



> * Sheamus beat The Great Khali.
> 
> * Natalya beat AJ Lee and turned heel. State of the Showski address to come later, BRO.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

The only hope Wade has left is if Heath Slater retires.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Natalya and Beth turn heel :hmm:


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Just awful. Vince McMahon's pure, seething hatred for Barrett knows no bounds.


Hmm...this reminds me of something:



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Just awful. Vince McMahon's pure, seething hatred for Christian knows no bounds.


That would be an example of a Pyro post from 6 months ago. Lo and behold, Christian is a two time world champion.

The fact that you get so upset and legitimately think your favourite stars are hated by the man who gave them a job is hilarious.


----------



## Whsprnthwnd (Jul 28, 2011)

Natalya AND Beth? What is going on here?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



Leechmaster said:


> Hmm...this reminds me of something:
> 
> 
> That would be an example of a Pyro post from 6 months ago. Lo and behold, Christian is a two time world champion.
> ...


Once Wade gets a World Title he will go off him and start marking for another midcarder so he can moan about something.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

MMN said:


> Apologies to the guy that said Natalya turned heel, it turns out she did. Also Sheamus beat the Great Khali.


No apology needed. I should have provided a source (even if it was blocked).

I'm really liking that Beth and Natalya turned heel. These two can really shake up the divas division. And neither were faces.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

The odds of Wade not appearing on Smackdown are almost zero. So what if he wrestled a dark match? Guys wrestle those all the time. In this case, he had what was reported as a good match against a guy they haven't acknowledged as being an employee. Kind of hard to stick that randomly on Smackdown (or on Superstars). It's more important for Wade to get quality matches against good opponents in order to improve in the ring than it is for him to bury Trent Barreta in a two minute Smackdown squash match.


----------



## Whsprnthwnd (Jul 28, 2011)

So if they go with actual wrestlers to face these girls.... who do we have besides AJ Lee and Gail Kim....ugh how yellow fever appeal is that?


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

> State of the Showski address to come later, BRO.


Epic.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



Leechmaster said:


> Hmm...this reminds me of something:
> 
> 
> That would be an example of a Pyro post from 6 months ago. Lo and behold, Christian is a two time world champion.
> ...


As I've already said, Christian is only getting a push because Edge politicked for him. 

Just because Vince gave him a job means nothing. If Vince saw anything in Barrett, he wouldn't have given him a push, and right when he's the biggest thing in the company, yanked the rug from underneath him, buried him to the point where he can barely ever win any match he competes in, remove all traces of direction from his character, remove virtually all his mic time and stick him in dark matches. There's no way that would've happened if Vince actually liked him.


----------



## PSVR (Mar 4, 2008)

Nattie heel turn, nice. Divas division needed some more quality heels as there was really just the Bellas. 

State of the Showski, that should be freaking great. Can't wait.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



MMN said:


> Once Wade gets a World Title he will go off him and start marking for another midcarder so he can moan about something.


Pretty much. This will turn into "Vince hates Alex Riley" before long.




Tyrion Lannister said:


> As I've already said, Christian is only getting a push because Edge politicked for him.
> 
> Just because Vince gave him a job means nothing. If Vince saw anything in Barrett, he wouldn't have given him a push, and right when he's the biggest thing in the company, yanked the rug from underneath him, buried him to the point where he can barely ever win any match he competes in, remove all traces of direction from his character, remove virtually all his mic time and stick him in dark matches. There's no way that would've happened if Vince actually liked him.


Oh give it a rest. This gimmick got old about six months ago.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is prime WWE bad booking that makes their midcard division fucking retarded



> Sheamus vs. Mark Henry is announced for SummerSlam and Sheamus vs. The Great Khali is announced for tonight.


Why would you announce a wrestler for a PPV and then book a match for him at the same time? Anyone but a retard knows he isn't losing so why even bother booking matches that the winner of is known as soon as it is booked? Doesn't even make any sense.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



TankOfRate said:


> Pretty much. This will turn into "Vince hates Alex Riley" before long.


Some people just love to moan, I guess. I don't think I've ever read a positive Pyro post.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



TankOfRate said:


> Oh give it a rest. This gimmick got old about six months ago.


No defense for that, huh?


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

sheamus/henry for motn after they overbook the shit out of punk/cena. it might be motn regardless actually.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



MMN said:


> Some people just love to moan, I guess. I don't think I've ever read a positive Pyro post.


"Christian will never be champion. Vince h8s him."

*Christian wins World Heavyweight Championship*

"...Christian only won because of Edge. It was a fluke. He will never win it again. Vince still h8s him."

*Christian wins World Heavyweight Championship for the second time*

"...So, how 'bout that Barrett guy? He's not World Champion, Vince hates him."




Tyrion Lannister said:


> No defense for that, huh?


My inital reaction was a fpalm Some things just don't need defending.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No defense for that, huh?


He probably can't be arsed to argue with you, since it's like talking to a brick wall.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

(3) Daniel Bryan beat Tyson Kidd via submission. Wade Barrett was on commentary. Kidd put Bryan in the Sharpshooter, but Bryan caused a rope break, then caused Kidd to submit.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Chicago Warrior said:


> (3) Daniel Bryan beat Tyson Kidd via submission. Wade Barrett was on commentary. Kidd put Bryan in the Sharpshooter, but Bryan caused a rope break, then caused Kidd to submit.


Wade on commentary? OMG BERRIED.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

BARRETT ON COMMENTARY WTF!!!!! BERRIED!!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Commentary. fpalm That's actually worse than losing, they don't even value him enough to be a jobber.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Wade made it to Smackdown afterall lol.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Good to see that Barrett was included somewhere on the show


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Why didn't Wade win the title tonight? fpalm


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

New theme



> * Daniel Bryan debuts a new theme song before facing Tyson Kidd.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Oh yeah


wonder what song


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

NEW MUSIC!! Knowing WWE they will give him the theme to some geeky TV show since Vince hates Bryan.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

> Daniel Bryan debuts a new theme song before facing Tyson Kidd.


About time he got rid of that lameass theme song.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

NICE! New DB theme! Hated the other one.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Final Countdown?

Nah, it'll be some generic rock shit.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Final Countdown plz thx

It's also pretty obvious that the WWE is going to do a "real" women wrestlers versus Barbie doll divas angle. I can't say it's a bad idea.

And what is up with the shitstorm over Barrett? Holy christ. If they wanted him BERRIED he'd be losing to Chris Masters on Superstars like Drew McIntyre.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm surprised there isn't more talk about Colt Cabana being in the dark match in this thread.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

4)Zack just jobbed out to Big Zeke


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MMN said:


> NEW MUSIC!! Knowing WWE they will give him the theme to some geeky TV show since Vince hates Bryan.


Sure he does, that's why he's winning the world title within the year.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

jacobdaniel said:


> I'm surprised there isn't more talk about Colt Cabana being in the dark match in this thread.


We already have an entire thread dedicated to that.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

MMN said:


> NEW MUSIC!! Knowing WWE they will give him the theme to some geeky TV show since Vince hates Bryan.


But remember he does not hate him as much as he hates Wade Barrett


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Chicago Warrior said:


> 4)Zack just jobbed out to Big Zeke


AHAHAHHAAHAHAHHAAHHAH awesome


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Chicago Warrior said:


> 4)Zack just jobbed out to Big Zeke


Ha! Atleast he's on TV!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Two matches in a week.....the brotrain continues, i wonder what the states of the showski address will be then.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

More on the Zack Ryder address



> Ryder came out to address the crowd, and Ezekiel Jackson came out to question Ryder about the handicap match last week. Rhodes and DiBiase came out. Ryder tried to book Jackson vs. DiBiase, but Teddy Long came out and said to Ryder, "You are not asst. general manager. You are my assistant. Instead of making a match, you are in one vs. Jackson with Cody and DiBiase banned from ringside." Zeke beat Zack Ryder


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

EDIT - Nevermind.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Sheamus beats Khali

Ryder gets more air time WOO WOO WOO!!

Bryan finally gets rid of that shitty theme(hopefully not for another shitty theme)

Sounds like a good show so far


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

So Ryder is a heel again? wtf.


----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Commentary. fpalm That's actually worse than losing, they don't even value him enough to be a jobber.


This post is a special rare breed of wrong. Saving Barrett/Bryan for Summerslam is worse than jobbing on Smackdown, huh?


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



TankOfRate said:


> "Christian will never be champion. Vince h8s him."
> 
> **Christian wins World Heavyweight Championship*
> 
> ...


lmfao, this was awesome


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

If Punk got "Cult of Personality", do you think D Bryan got "Final Countdown"??


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Weird that Orton and Christian haven't appeared yet.



SAL said:


> This post is a special rare breed of wrong. Saving Barrett/Bryan for Summerslam is worse than jobbing on Smackdown, huh?


Ohhhh, don't set him off....


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Pfft, Teddy Long being racist.....booking a white guy to job to the black guy. White man being held down by the man.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Commentary. fpalm That's actually worse than losing, they don't even value him enough to be a jobber.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Aw fuck! Ryder is going to get squashed :lmao

fpalm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Virgil_85 said:


>


Punk was INJURED. They wanted to keep him on tv, which if anything proves they do like him. Barrett is not, he's just being pissed on for unexplained reasons.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> So Ryder is a heel again? wtf.


I doubt it but Big Zeke has every right to be a bit angry about what Ryder did last week.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Off show spoilers



> Zack got pedigreed off camera after his match with Zeke


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Punk was INJURED.


Did you know that Wade Barrett used to do a lot of commentary in FCW and is very good at it. That is probably why he is on it this week as well as a few weeks ago as it is a good way to build up his feud with Bryan instead of him interfereing matches or losing to him. 

OH and Punk was only on commentary causing they respected him that much


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

JakeC_91 said:


> Pfft, Teddy Long being racist.....booking a white guy to job to the black guy. White man being held down by the man.


WAIT A SECOND...

Vince hates Christian.
Vince hates Barrett.
2+2=4...

VINCE HATES WHITE PEOPLE.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Off show spoilers


Oh shit, they're just burying him for lolz to annoy the internet :lmao


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Punk was INJURED. They wanted to keep him on tv, which if anything proves they do like him. Barrett is not, he's just being pissed on for unexplained reasons.


Uh, a wrestler providing "commentary" for a match involving someone he's feuding with is pretty standard. 
In fact, it just happened on Raw this week. Even if you think the diva's division is crap (not the point), you can't claim that Kelly is being buried. 
And that's just the most recent example (again, that happened this week).


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Off show spoilers


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Dont tell me theres nothing for Cody again? Or even Teddy? Besides being banned from ringside?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> WAIT A SECOND...
> 
> Vince hates Christian.
> Vince hates Barrett.
> ...


wrong, vince hates pyro. he actively tries to do everything to piss him off


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

redeadening said:


> wrong, vince hates pyro. he actively tries to do everything to piss him off


Poor Pyro. Vince's treatment of him is disgusting. Been held down since day one. etc etc.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Did you know that Wade Barrett used to do a lot of commentary in FCW and is very good at it. That is probably why he is on it this week as well as a few weeks ago as it is a good way to build up his feud with Bryan instead of him interfereing matches or losing to him.
> 
> OH and Punk was only on commentary causing they respected him that much


Yeah, I did. That has nothing to do with anything. That's FCW, not WWE. In FCW, he probably just used commentary as a way to strengthen his mic skills. Obviously that isn't needed. All they're doing by putting him on commentary is providing them with a lazy reason to put him on the show without ACTUALLY using him.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Glad to see Colt back in a Dark Match. He needs to get on Smackdown ASAP. There is no doubt he could appeal to the WWE crowd, and it's just a matter of booking. I along with many others have said he is the current day Mick Foley, but not in the "Hardcore" way. More so, the "Common Man" type way, just not Dusty Rhodes "Common Man" though. Colt has a bit of an appeal to him through sarcasm, and looking genuine. This guy can go in the ring, and will earn respect that way as well. Give this man a chance because there is talent there. Just because he isn't chiseled from stone doesn't make him a bad entertainer.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

God forbid Wade advancing a storyline he is currently in on commentary.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

DubC said:


> God forbid Wade advancing a storyline he is currently in on commentary.


GIVE HIM THE BELT!


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> All they're doing by putting him on commentary is providing them with a lazy reason to put him on the show without ACTUALLY using him.


They do that with a lot of people...all the time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DubC said:


> God forbid Wade advancing a storyline he is currently in on commentary.


Yes, god forbid, because he could actually be advancing the storyline by cutting a normal promo on Bryan and going over someone else. You know, like...everybody else.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, I did. That has nothing to do with anything. That's FCW, not WWE. In FCW, he probably just used commentary as a way to strengthen his mic skills. Obviously that isn't needed. All they're doing by putting him on commentary is providing them with a lazy reason to put him on the show without ACTUALLY using him.


Or you just like to whine and moan about everything.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

There are 2 world titles, but 6 wrestlers pyro likes.

christian
punk
Riley
miz
ADR
Barret

logical answer, create four more world titles. problem solved


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Or you just like to whine and moan about everything.


(Y)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Or you just like to whine and moan about everything.


I can assure you, I don't like it. But somebody around here has to do the complaining. If WWE is fucking up, people have every right to tell them.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Wade Barrett squashing Trent Barreta/Yoshi Tatsu instead of him doing commentary? GEE THAT SOUNDS FUN!

Barrett on the mic > Barrett in the ring. I'd take him on commentary over a pointless squash match any day.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yes, god forbid, because he could actually be advancing the storyline by cutting a normal promo on Bryan and going over someone else. You know, like...everybody else.


who is he supposed to go over? barretta? hornswoggle? yoshi tatsu? one of the usos? that would have done nothing for him. there are no midcard faces on sd he should be going over to progress a midcard feud. he's great on commentary and can hype a match more that way.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Off show spoilers


:lmao

Awesome!

Bryan finally got a new theme, thank god.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Wade Barrett squashing Trent Barreta/Yoshi Tatsu instead of him doing commentary? GEE THAT SOUNDS FUN!
> 
> Barrett on the mic > Barrett in the ring. I'd take him on commentary over a pointless squash match any day.


I completely agree.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Wonder what his new theme is?


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

TankOfRate said:


> Wade Barrett squashing Trent Barreta/Yoshi Tatsu instead of him doing commentary? GEE THAT SOUNDS FUN!
> 
> Barrett on the mic > Barrett in the ring. I'd take him on commentary over a pointless squash match any day.


Agreed (though any reason to get Barreta on TV is a good one).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He could've gone over Jackson since he's doing nothing. I mean, if they'll let Dibiase and Rhodes do it...

Him doing commentary isn't gonna make him more credible, he needs to beat people.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Daniel Bryan gets a new theme? The Wrestling Gods have been listening! He can start getting good pops for his music now.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I can assure you, I don't like it. But somebody around here has to do the complaining. If WWE is fucking up, people have every right to tell them.


No they are just not pushing someone you like. Tbh WWE at the minute are doing most things right lol. They have got a long term feud for the title building on Smackdown as well as a compelling story on Raw. They are pushing new people to the main event and giving them a chance (Daniel Bryan, Christian, Alex Riley), changing characters from face to heel and vice versa making them more interesting and fresh e.g. R-Truth, Sheamus, Beth Phoenix, Punk (he was fine before but lately he has been amazing). Just cause Barrett is not being pushed right now does not mean WWE are failing. HHH rates him and his time will come. And trust me I can think of a superstar who is getting treated like shit who I could whine and moan about but I don't.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

The Final Countdown or GTFO.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I can assure you, I don't like it. But somebody around here has to do the complaining. If WWE is fucking up, people have every right to tell them.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

DB's new theme according to pwinsider

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwup4ItqyNQ


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Off show spoilers


WTF?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

Why is HHH taking out his anger over getting embarrassed by Punk on poor Ryder? lol

At least it wasn't on TV -____-


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Carcass said:


> DB's new theme according to pwinsider
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwup4ItqyNQ


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Carcass said:


> DB's new theme according to pwinsider
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwup4ItqyNQ


Let's see if anyone actually believes this.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Carcass said:


> DB's new theme according to pwinsider
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwup4ItqyNQ


Fake its not posted on Pwinsider


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Venge™ said:


> They do that with a lot of people...all the time.


I'm convinced it's a troll act at this point.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Fake its not posted on Pwinsider


Ya think?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

(5) WWE tag champions New Nexus (Michael McGillicutty & David Otunga) & JTG beat The Usos and Trent Barreta in a six-man tag match. Quick match.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

JTG, isn't he on Raw?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Fake its not posted on Pwinsider


fpalm


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

JTG is heel?


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

Carcass said:


> DB's new theme according to pwinsider
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwup4ItqyNQ


ROFL!! :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

In all seriousness this should be his new theme.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2c8FzDm4Gbo


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

"Congratulations, you just proved you're gay."

I am guessing Pyro did not like what I sent him via rep then lol


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

JakeC_91 said:


> JTG, isn't he on Raw?


No one knows or cares


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> fpalm


Hey I prevented a chaos.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey, it says nothing about Ryder getting pedigreed on PWTorch

Why you making shit up? :lmao


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Carcass said:


> DB's new theme according to pwinsider
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwup4ItqyNQ


:lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Carcass said:


> DB's new theme according to pwinsider
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwup4ItqyNQ


LOL


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Where is Cody ?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

JTG is heel?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> 4)Zack just jobbed out to Big Zeke


There is so much wrong with this.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Am doing some hunting, Ive tweeted a few people who are at the tapings to ask what Bryans theme is lol


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> Hey, it says nothing about Ryder getting pedigreed on PWTorch
> 
> Why you making shit up? :lmao


It happened off air bro, the guy from PWTORCH is updating results on his twitter which you can see the link below. What you see on the website is only the "on air" results. See his twitter for off-air notes.

http://twitter.com/#!/BTuckerTorch


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

I know it's off camera, but WHY? Why Pedigree Ryder? What purpose does it serve?


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> I know it's off camera, but WHY? Why Pedigree Ryder? What purpose does it serve?


Berried!


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Rezze said:


> Berried!


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> I know it's off camera, but WHY? Why Pedigree Ryder? What purpose does it serve?


At the very least it gives Ryder something to talk about on his next video.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> I know it's off camera, but WHY? Why Pedigree Ryder? What purpose does it serve?


Message: "You are shit without us."


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> I know it's off camera, but WHY? Why Pedigree Ryder? What purpose does it serve?


Pop the crowd.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

WTF this smackdown sounds AWFUL


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Carcass said:


> DB's new theme according to pwinsider
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwup4ItqyNQ


I hope this is a fake spoiler. If not, wtf?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I thought Colt Cabana was released ages ago?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Carcass said:


> DB's new theme according to pwinsider
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwup4ItqyNQ


you better be BULLSHITTING


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

:cuss:

So far no CC,Orton or Cody


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> I know it's off camera, but WHY? Why Pedigree Ryder? What purpose does it serve?


Maybe it's a welcome to the club initiation? Not sure.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> you better be BULLSHITTING


Real as she gets brother!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> It happened off air bro, the guy from PWTORCH is updating results on his twitter which you can see the link below. What you see on the website is only the "on air" results. See his twitter for off-air notes.
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/BTuckerTorch


nvm then. My bad 


"Dashing" CJ said:


> I know it's off camera, but WHY? Why Pedigree Ryder? What purpose does it serve?


He's just being a bully. He's mad that CM Punk embarrassed him last night, so he's taking it out on Ryder :lmao

Seriously though, HHH obviously does not like Ryder much for some reason. He always has something negative to say about him whenever they asked about him in interviews


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> I thought Colt Cabana was released ages ago?


He was. About three years ago. I think this is a tryout for a second run.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> I know it's off camera, but WHY? Why Pedigree Ryder? What purpose does it serve?


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Wait what? Triple H is there?


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Where's our weekly dose of Henry?


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

Was Trips or Henry there?


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sheamus beating Khali, Barrett on commentary, Bryan with a new theme and multiple Ryder segments. Yay.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

RKO696 said:


> nvm then. My bad
> 
> He's just being a bully. He's mad that CM Punk embarrassed him last night, so he's taking it out on Ryder :lmao
> 
> Seriously though, HHH obviously does not like Ryder much for some reason. He always has something negative to say about him whenever they asked about him in interviews


It's obvious HHH is jealous because Ryder is the Internet Champion and has an awesome belt that he will never have!!!!!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

EBboy™ said:


> It's obvious HHH is jealous because Ryder is the Internet Champion and has an awesome belt that he will never have!!!!!


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

Xile44 said:


> Where is Cody ?


I believe he and Ted DiBiase are on Superstars this week if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Xile44 said:


> :cuss:
> 
> So far no CC,Orton or Cody


Orton is being unjustly BERRIED, Vince's hatred for him is truly sickening.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

sjfc said:


> Orton is being unjustly BERRIED, Vince's hatred for him is truly sickening.


Yeah Vince learned of Pryo's secret love of Orton and decided that he must be berried


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Beth & Natalya against the other divas!

Marking, see Vince this is how you make me and other fans care about the divas divisions. Pushing the divas that have talent.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> Beth & Natalya against the other divas!
> 
> Marking, see Vince this is how you make me and other fans care about the divas divisions. Pushing the divas that have talent.


Maybe they should go ahead and add Gail Kim to that list considering she eliminated herself from the Battle Royale this Monday in a form of protest. :lmao


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

"Dashing" Rachel said:


> I believe he and Ted DiBiase are on Superstars this week if I'm not mistaken.


But why is he not on Smackdwon where he belongs?, nobody gets recognition on Superstars. He was looking to become in line for a push until that new wrtier joined SD, Now Im guessing he has become Depushed. :no:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

MoneyStax said:


> Maybe they should go ahead and add Gail Kim to that list considering she eliminated herself from the Battle Royale this Monday in a form of protest. :lmao


But who gives a damn about Gail?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I do see an uprising of sorts happening within the Diva ranks. First Beth, now Nattie, I'm guessing Gail would be next. Interesting how it will be when Kharma returns.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

EBboy™ said:


> It's obvious HHH is jealous because Ryder is the Internet Champion and has an awesome belt that he will never have!!!!!


that too


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> Beth & Natalya against the other divas!
> 
> Marking, see Vince this is how you make me and other fans care about the divas divisions. Pushing the divas that have talent.


Funny, since Natalya turned against AJ. And AJ can wrestle...........why not Kaitlyn?

Anyway, that's a pleasant, though really odd, swerve. Hasn't Natalya been sheltering AJ and Kaitlyn from the bullying tactics of Tamina, Alicia and Rosa all this time?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

New theme for Daniel Bryan? Can't wait!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Winning™ said:


> I do see an uprising of sorts happening within the Diva ranks. First Beth, now Nattie, I'm guessing Gail would be next. Interesting how it will be when Kharma returns.


If it ends up being Beth, Natalya, Gail, & Melina versus the rest.

Then God help the rest.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Ryder can't make anymore matches.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Update



> Johnny Curtis debuts on Smackdown...next week! The "writing is on the wall," he said.
> 
> World Hvt. champion Christian was interviewed about Randy Orton when R-Truth came in to talk about conspiracies.
> 
> (7) World Hvt. champion Christian & R-Truth beat Randy Orton & John Morrison when Christian pinned Orton. Decent main event.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh Morrison. :lmao


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

And i'm guessing Morrison got pinned :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

notorious_187 said:


> If it ends up being *Beth, Natalya, Gail, & Melina* versus the rest.
> 
> Then God help the rest.


One of these things don't belong in the same group.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Orton eating the pin makes my day. I look forward to this Smackdown!


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah nice return John Morrison, lost three matches in a row.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



MinistryDeadman95 said:


> Wtf is Wade Barrett doing wrestling dark matches??


hey at least it got to be against colt?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Winning™ said:


> One of these things don't belong in the same group.


I'm guessing it's Melina.

Well...I wanted an even number.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

So are R-truth and John Morrison going to be on Smackdown every week plus where was Mark Henry? Seems weird he was not on Smackdown this week.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao R-Truth and JoMo on smackdown again?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So when Jomo and Truth gonna be officially drafted to Smackdown?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

What are they planning on doing with Cody :cuss:


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Christian pinned another man clean? How is he booked as the heel?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Ass Invader said:


> So when Jomo and Truth gonna be officially drafted to Smackdown?


Hopefully soon because I want to see a John Morrison/Christian feud.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

notorious_187 said:


> I'm guessing it's Melina.
> 
> Well...I wanted an even number.


I would love it if all four women start to become a female version of the Four Horsemen and just kick ass everywhere they go (in and out of the ring). They would be the four right women to do it and just dominate the Divas division until Kharma comes back and takes them all out, leading to Kharma/Beth for the Divas title at Wrestlemania maybe.

Yes, I did some Diva booking. And what?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Christian beat Orton again!!! :agree:
JoMo lost to R-Truth again!!! :agree:


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Well, this show will be crap without HENRY not being on the show....unless they show a vignette of him during Smackdown.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

JakeC_91 said:


> Well, this show will be crap without HENRY not being on the show....unless they show a vignette of him during Smackdown.


Not to mention they have nothing for Cody :no:


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

christian marks cant complain now twice christian has pinned orton cleanly


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

so over the past month christian has pinned sin cara,zeke,morrison and now orton (on two occasions) all cleanly


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Post main event dark match


> Post-taping Dark Match: World Hvt. champion Christian beat Randy Orton in a Street Fight to retain the World Title. The usual post-show finish with Cody and Ted distracting Orton to give Christian the win via spear. To close out the show, Randy eventually hit the RKO on the heels.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

looks like the show peaks in the first segment with sheamus.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

rkomarkorton said:


> christian marks cant complain now twice christian has pinned orton cleanly





> so over the past month christian has pinned sin cara,zeke,morrison and now orton (on two occasions) all cleanly





CaptainObvious said:


> Christian pinned another man clean? How is he booked as the heel?


Who says it was clean? All I saw in the spoilers was "Christian pinned Orton".

Regardless, though, it's great to see Christian pushed. Though this probably means Orton's gonna win at SummerSlam, but w/e. At least this reign has been respectable.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Xile44 said:


> Not to mention they have nothing for Cody :no:


I could care less about Rhodes, he became stale after his feud with Rey ended.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Post main event dark match


Why are Cody and Teddy always appearing in Dark Matches distracting Orton instead of being on the actual show :cuss:


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

rkomarkorton said:


> so over the past month christian has pinned sin cara,zeke,morrison and now orton (on two occasions) all cleanly


Which doesn't make sense. He's the heel. Unless they are building for a face switch with Orton.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Who says it was clean?


Twitter said it was clean.


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> Why are Cody and Teddy always appearing in Dark Matches distracting Orton instead of being on the actual show :cuss:


that is hilarious i mean they interfere then get rkoed you'd think they'd learn their lesson by now


----------



## TheMessenger921 (Aug 2, 2011)

Why not Morrison take the pin? :no:


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> Why are Cody and Teddy always appearing in Dark Matches distracting Orton instead of being on the actual show :cuss:


Calm down. It's one week.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Anybody know what dragon's new theme is??

Final Countdown Please


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Post main event dark match


Why are Cody and Teddy always appearing in Dark Matches distracting Orton instead of being on the actual show :cuss:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaptainObvious said:


> Twitter said it was clean.


Well, I want to see more detailed spoilers on the matter.

I can tell you right now, clean doesn't mean CLEAN. It means Orton RKO'd Truth, turned around and Christian caught him by surprise, it means Orton tripped on his bootlaces...something. There's no way they would allow Christian to defeat Orton, with no distractions, or anything of that sort, with a Killswitch, 1, 2, 3 in the middle of the ring. There just isn't.

ESPECIALLY since the entire angle of the match at SummerSlam being NoDQ is BECAUSE Christian can't beat Orton.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Rezze said:


> Calm down. It's one week.


2 weeks ago he also did nothing on smackdown.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, I want to see more detailed spoilers on the matter.
> 
> I can tell you right now, clean doesn't mean CLEAN. It means Orton RKO'd Truth, turned around and Christian caught him by surprise, it means Orton tripped on his bootlaces...something. There's no way they would allow Christian to defeat Orton, with no distractions, or anything of that sort, with a Killswitch, 1, 2, 3 in the middle of the ring. There just isn't.


Cristain fans never pleased.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Sounds like a meh show. 

Spoilers make it seem like Ryder is a heel? Being punished by Zeke who is a face. I know this probably isn't the case but pretty weird considering he's a face on RAW lol.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> 2 weeks ago he also did nothing on smackdown.


They may find something for him to do after Summerslam.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Xile44 said:


> Cristain fans never pleased.


Who said I wasn't pleased? I'm fucking thrilled, lol. I'm just stating a simple FACT. Christian is not going to defeat the top face of SmackDown 100% clean. It will NOT happen. I don't have a problem with that. I care about 2 things, who has the belt, and who wins...not HOW they win, that they DO win.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Rezze said:


> They may find something for him to do after Summerslam.


Hopefully, but why not just put him facing Zeke for the IC Title?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Other sites are reporting a new diva debuted



> Teddy Long had a new Diva assistant it looks like.


Most likely Aksana.

Also that


> Mark Henry squashes Vladimir Kozlov and beats him up until Sheamus makes the save.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Other sites are reporting a new diva debuted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NM


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah it was Aksana but she has dark hair now.

Also Mark Henry beat Kozlov and crushed his leg, but Sheamus made the save to prevent further damage.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

It sucks ass that the Triple H/Ryder segment was off camera. That could've been the start of something huge for Ryder.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

"The Prince Of Jobbing" Job Morrison


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

8*D Oh MY days....Mark Henry made it onto the show after all 8*D.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Why does Teddy Long need another assistant? Isn't Zack enough? 

And now all of the Canadians on Smackdown are heels.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> Cristain fans never pleased.


 You got a point man. I mean I don't hate Christian fans in fact i'm happy for them that their guy is champion but they do seem to go overboard sometimes. Years ago Christian was not treated as good as he should i admit that. but over the last 6 montha Christian fans should be thrilled and thankful . I mean he has beaten Alberto del Rio (who is a top player) miltiple times, he has beaten sheamus, morrison, zeke, and was the only guy to beat sin cara. He has also beaten orton. Yes it was in a screwy fashion but he is a heel. There are not to many heels beating top faces cleanly. Even when Orton and HHH were heels they always cheated and they're 2 guys that everybofy complains about. And speaking 0f Orton hasn't he lost like 3 out of his last 4 matches? So Christian has only lost cleanly like twice in the last few months and they were both in competetive matches with orton so whether he wins or not at summerslam he still is in good shape because he has been built up


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

CaptainObvious said:


> Why does Teddy Long need another assistant? Isn't Zack enough?
> 
> And now all of the Canadians on Smackdown are heels.


Aren't all of the Canadians in the WWE, except for D.H.?


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

notorious_187 said:


> Aren't all of the Canadians in the WWE, except for D.H.?


And Gail Kim and Santino.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

what is db's new theme does anyone know?


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> what is db's new theme does anyone know?


yea i wana know, good to finally see DB getting a new theme thats not some generic shit ( i hope...)


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

WadeBarrettMark said:


> yea i wana know, good to finally see DB getting a new theme thats not some generic shit ( i hope...)


DB'S Theme http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1TRLtIYwWM


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Xile44 said:


> DB'S Theme http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1TRLtIYwWM


Epic.


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

Seems like an uneventful show, but it is good to see Barrett not get squashed or humiliated this week. I have a feeling that both MiTB brief cases are going to switch hands at summerslam. Kofi takes ADR's and Barrett takes Bryan's.

Anyway, Long seems to come off more and more as a heel everyweek.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

What in the holy name of Satan are they doing to Zack Ryder? Seriously.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Xile44 said:


> DB'S Theme http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1TRLtIYwWM


i'll wait until an actual report comes out, but they could not seriously give him the rocky theme


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

DFUSCMAN said:


> i'll wait until an actual report comes out, but they could not seriously give him the rocky theme


Theres no report, but I would not be surprised. It does fit him, But it was more of wishful thinking.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Another note about Zack Ryder from spoilers



> Ryder is now apparently known as Dwight Schrut


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Another note about Zack Ryder from spoilers


OH MY GOD......wait dwight from the office :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

It's actually dwight schrute, but that's hysterical.

Reason why is because he's assistant to Michael Scott the boss on the office, PERFECTION.


He's still zack ryder, but that was an epic office joke


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Another note about Zack Ryder from spoilers


STFU :lmao


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Another note about Zack Ryder from spoilers



You're trollin'


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Nope other sites are reporting this, but it is only a joke they made on Smackdown. Or perhaps it was an Office joke from the guy reporting the spoilers that did not know Zack was the assistant. Either way all this Zack Ryder stuff sounds funny.

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2011/0802/542480/


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Vince continues to troll the IWC by putting Ryder on TV, but just job him out.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Daniel Bryan getting a new theme (Y)
Sheamus getting this big face push (Y)
Christian/Truth vs Orton/Morrison sounds good (Y)
Zack Ryder stuff sounds funny (Y)
Zeke winning a match for once (N)
Henry dominating another big guy (Y)
JTG made Smackdown :lmao
No Wade Barrett (N)

Looks like a decent show and I like the idea of the superstars guys being on it more because it's good wrestling.



nukeinyourhair said:


> Vince continues to troll the IWC by putting Ryder on TV, but just job him out.


Not at all. He can't just win every match he wrestles. He's not being pushed to be a star, but a comedy character, which is fine. A midcard title reign somewhere down the line would be cool though.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Brye said:


> Daniel Bryan getting a new theme (Y)
> Sheamus getting this big face push (Y)
> Christian/Truth vs Orton/Morrison sounds good (Y)
> Zack Ryder stuff sounds funny (Y)
> ...


Wade was on commentary during bryan's match.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Where's Justin Gabriel?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I have no idea where they are going with Ryder but I hope it isn't jobber-vile.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

This SmackDown sounds fucking awesome. Seriously, I might actually watch, and I never watch SD. There are several great things coming from these spoilers.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DubC said:


> Wade was on commentary during bryan's match.


I guess that can at least be entertaining.

And nice sig. (Y)


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah it was a pretty fun night. Bryan vs. Kidd was good and the main event was fun. Orton and Shameus were over the crowd was going crazy during the main event for Orton. Sad to say Colt barely got a reaction until the end of the match which was very dissapoitning. Loved the Natalya turn didnt see it coming. I just gotta say that R-Truth is awesome, he might not be the best in the ring but he is dang entertaining.


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

Romanista said:


> Where's Justin Gabriel?


This is one of the things I don't get, if they have no plans for him or Slater as singles wrestlers and I mean even the smallest of plans, why split them up? They keep doing this to every tag team, crime tyme, Hart dynasty, the Colons, etc. I mean they could job as singles competitors whilst being in a tag team. At least the tag team champions will have more options than face Usos or Santino plus one. You know the second the Usos win the title from Otunga/McGillicutty that they are gonna break up.



The Bad Guy said:


> I have no idea where they are going with Ryder but I hope it isn't jobber-vile.


Hey, he has made tremendous progress for someone that never got any air time to someone that is showing up on both shows, and he shouldn't have beat Zeke, Zeke is the IC champ at least make him look like he can beat someone.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

KYSeahawks said:


> Yeah it was a pretty fun night. Bryan vs. Kidd was good and the main event was fun. Orton and Shameus were over the crowd was going crazy during the main event for Orton. Sad to say Colt barely got a reaction until the end of the match which was very dissapoitning. Loved the Natalya turn didnt see it coming. I just gotta say that R-Truth is awesome, he might not be the best in the ring but he is dang entertaining.


What was Bryan's theme?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Romanista said:


> Where's Justin Gabriel?


That's a good question. They spent time airing a South African homecoming promo so it would make sense to put him on camera. He can't gain support if you don't see him.


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

hazuki said:


> What was Bryan's theme?


\

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPgHWuDNPDk There U Go Pretty Epic Just Gonna Say


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

KYSeahawks said:


> \
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPgHWuDNPDk There U Go Pretty Epic Just Gonna Say


He got freaking 2 steps from hell for his theme song......HOW FUCKING EPIC IS THAT!!!!!!

What an incredible theme!!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Not bad that theme is awesome


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

KYSeahawks said:


> \
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPgHWuDNPDk There U Go Pretty Epic Just Gonna Say


fpalm


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

Okay so I was at the tapings tonight, so let me straighten some things up. 

- Barrett did fight Cabana in the dark match prior to NXT. 
- Mark Henry was in fact on the show. He fought Vlad Kozlov and after the match crushed his ankle in the chair like he did to Show and Kane, until Sheamus made the save. 
- Bryan did debut a new theme song, but it wasn't The Final Countdown. Not sure if was the NOC 2010 theme like the previous guy said, but it is VERY similar to that. 
- The Uso's and Trent Baretta lost to Otunga, Henning Jr, and JTG. 
- Akasana was the diva with Teddy Long, she dyed her hair black. 
- After Ryder lost to Big Zeke, Triple H did come to the ring and said that a lot of stress comes with his job and he needed to relieve it or something. He told the crew to shut off the cameras and everything and that it was "just our little secret." Then he pedigreed Ryder. 
-The Bryan vs. Kidd match was great! Hell watch Smackdown just for that match. 
- Oh and I didn't see or hear any mention of Ryder being "Dwight Schrute," so not sure what thats all about.


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

Xile44 said:


> fpalm


What? I just posted a theme didn't realise I could get flammed for doing that


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

TheShowstappa92002 said:


> Okay so I was at the tapings tonight, so let me straighten some things up.
> 
> - Barrett did fight Cabana in the dark match prior to NXT.
> - Mark Henry was in fact on the show. He fought Vlad Kozlov and after the match crushed his ankle in the chair like he did to Show and Kane, until Sheamus made the save.
> ...


Do you think the new theme is better than his old theme?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm totally expecting that bryan vs kidd match to be incredible, kidd's a very talented worker, and dragon's kinda the best wrestler in the world


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

If it is freefall by 2 steps from hell then that is an incredible theme


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

DFUSCMAN said:


> If it is freefall by 2 steps from hell then that is an incredible theme


Yeah that theme is epic. Most likely it is since both guys who went seem to think of that theme.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

KYSeahawks said:


> What? I just posted a theme didn't realise I could get flammed for doing that


Not you, the song is horrible.


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

You will not be dissapointed with the Kidd vs. Bryan match it was really good for a TV match and got some good time. There was some nice matwork, Bryans selling was good, and just a really fun match best Live WWE TV match I have seen live.

OK I got ya. I like the theme tho its not generic rock like it seems everbody else has. Dont know how long Bryan has had that white gear but it looks awesome. Not really the biggest follower of SD.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Xile44 said:


> Not you, the song is horrible.


Really?

That theme sounds like an army is ready for battle. Epic theme


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Do you think the new theme is better than his old theme?


It is leaps and bounds better imo. Made him seem more legit to me!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Holy shit that theme is epic


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Awesome theme is awesome


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

With the proper build I think Bryan will feel like a main eventer he was actually getting cheered alot. But the best way to get him over is let him wrestle long TV matches people will love him for his wrestling thats the easiest route. I'm interested to hear the crowd. Kind of quiet for most of NXT and Superstars and would get excited about stuff here and there for SD. But the pops for Orton were the loudest I have ever heard at a live event.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

Oh yeah, also wanted to add that Rhodes and Dibiase were actually on Smackdown. They interrupted Ryder and Big Zeke. Rhodes talked about how Zeke is making the IC Title seem worthless and is an embarrassment as champion. Then Zeke tried to reason with Dibiase that Rhodes is just using him and talked about how Barrett had used him in the CORRE. When Teddy Long came out and made the match with Zeke and Ryder, he banned Rhodes and Dibiase from ringside.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

The beginning reminds me of a boss battle in final fantasy :lmao


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

Lack of Rhodes wrestling was really the only bad part of the show.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

http://tubedubber.com/#3_rGt_zNHZI:v9ehcpw_DpE:0:100:0:0:true 8*D


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Yep Daniel Bryans new theme is epic as hell. This is way more acceptable.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DubC said:


> http://tubedubber.com/#3_rGt_zNHZI:v9ehcpw_DpE:0:100:0:0:true 8*D


:lmao holy shit it really does sound like something out of like FF IX. Come to think of it, the guy that did the music for those games was awesome.

Sounds pretty good though.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Brye said:


> :lmao holy shit it really does sound like something out of like FF IX. Come to think of it, the guy that did the music for those games was awesome.
> 
> Sounds pretty good though.


Every time I hear it, I'm gonna yell"Shit! I should have gotten more potions!!!" :lmao


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

way better than Ride Of The Valkyries (it just didn't fit in a wrestling environment) but it sound more like a MV theme than an entrance one.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's a major improvement.


----------



## Blaze11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Sounds like a really good Smackdown! Christian and R-Truth vs JoMo and Orton, probably was a good main event, looking forward to it.

Daniel Bryan getting a new theme is nice. 

Sheamus vs Mark Henry @ SummerSlam is gonna be a good match-up!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

TheShowstappa92002 said:


> Then Zeke tried to reason with Dibiase that Rhodes is just using him and talked about how Barrett had used him in the CORRE.


If Zeke and DiBiase ever teamed up, it would be the most boring tag team possible. Which means we're getting it on Smackdown next week.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

DFUSCMAN said:


> If it is freefall by 2 steps from hell then that is an incredible theme


If that really is his song, then I can really imagine him having an extremely epic entrance if/when he competes in the World Title match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

KYSeahawks said:


> With the proper build I think Bryan will feel like a main eventer he was actually getting cheered alot. But the best way to get him over is let him wrestle long TV matches people will love him for his wrestling thats the easiest route. I'm interested to hear the crowd. Kind of quiet for most of NXT and Superstars and would get excited about stuff here and there for SD. *But the pops for Orton were the loudest I have ever heard at a live event.*


only wrestler left in the wwe who recieves loud pops which are always 100% positive every night even cm punk is getting booed now and well cena always gets booed


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

DFUSCMAN said:


> If it is freefall by 2 steps from hell then that is an incredible theme


Man, this is fucking epic. It sent chills down my spine. It certainly has more main event-esque feel than the previous theme he had. Awesome choice of song.


----------



## etta411 (Jan 30, 2011)

even michael cole can't hate with that epic piece of music


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, I want to see more detailed spoilers on the matter.
> 
> I can tell you right now, clean doesn't mean CLEAN. It means Orton RKO'd Truth, turned around and Christian caught him by surprise, it means Orton tripped on his bootlaces...something. There's no way they would allow Christian to defeat Orton, with no distractions, or anything of that sort, with a Killswitch, 1, 2, 3 in the middle of the ring. There just isn't.
> 
> ESPECIALLY since the entire angle of the match at SummerSlam being NoDQ is BECAUSE Christian can't beat Orton.


WrestleZone has more spoilers. As far as I can tell, it was a clean pin. And again, as I said before, creative isn't booking Christian as a heel at all. It's just a bizarre situation between the two. Orton's a heel in his actions, Christian is who knows and no one can sort it out. According to WrestleZone:

Truth gets hit by Morrison, Morrison is shoved out by Christian and Randy Orton does his middle rope DDT and prepares himself for the RKO until R-Truth comes in, and he gets RKO'd. This gives Christian the time to use the Killswitch and get the 1-2-3 clean. He runs out, grabs his belt and celebrates and starts to go up the ramp.


----------



## Grapey (May 10, 2005)

nukeinyourhair said:


> What in the holy name of Satan are they doing to Zack Ryder? Seriously.


Dwight Schrut, wth is this crap...so hes no longer Zach Ryder? makes no F'n sense


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ I think the reports were making a joke.



etta411 said:


> even michael cole can't hate with that epic piece of music


I'm sure he'll find a way still. :sad:


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

The most hilarious thread ever, thanks to Tyron Laniest (or whatever the fuck his name is).

They really need more storylines on SmackDown.


----------



## Grapey (May 10, 2005)

Brye said:


> ^ I think the reports were making a joke.


i hope so


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Here is Triple Hs pedigree to Zack

http://www.twitvid.com/SCM8N


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

Sheamus and Daniel Bryan are the only reasons to watch SD for me until the Chrisitan/Orton feud ends


----------



## zacharyzblewski (Jul 19, 2011)

Unleashed said:


> Dwight Schrut, wth is this crap...so hes no longer Zach Ryder? makes no F'n sense


The guy was referring to the fact that Dwight is the "Assistant to the Regional Manager" rather than "The Assistant Regional Manager".

Zack Ryder is the "Assistant to the General Manager" not "Assistant General Manager".

Get it? I can't believe you people have never seen the office or even heard that line before.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

zacharyzblewski said:


> The guy was referring to the fact that Dwight is the "Assistant to the Regional Manager" rather than "The Assistant Regional Manager".
> 
> Zack Ryder is the "Assistant to the General Manager" not "Assistant General Manager".
> 
> Get it? I can't believe you people have never seen the office or even heard that line before.


I can not stand Steve Carell's acting so I do not watch The Office.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



Sir Wade Barrett said:


> wait Wade Barrett does dark matches now


Looks bad, but they must still have high expectations of Wade. Also, let the AJ push begin. And I really think these constant conspiracies talk is leading to something big.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Looks bad, but they must still have high expectations of Wade. Also, let the AJ push begin. And I really think these constant conspiracies talk is leading to something big.


I'm not sure how the conspiracy stuff would work. I feel like it would end up being just a big breaking of kayfabe. But I wouldn't mind seeing something interesting out of it.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hopefully Orton/Sheamus vs Christian/Henry next week ... Orton can pin Christian so Christian can win at the PPV and come home with the WHC.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



Brye said:


> I'm not sure how the conspiracy stuff would work. I feel like it would end up being just a big breaking of kayfabe. But I wouldn't mind seeing something interesting out of it.


I think it will play out well if Orton Cena and HHH for a heel team. But Orton doesn't necessarily have to be included. They could play him out to be just as shocked as everyone else.

Edit: I know it looks a bit cliche, but whatever. We have a new breed of fans.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

show really looks like it sucks something big time

Take the two tag matches, anybody care to tell me the differences between the two.. They both just randomly happened.

Why turn the two best divas heel just to job to diva search skanks.

oh well show sucks I'm not watchin it


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

so when did JTG become a heel?????


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Sounds like an okay show with a few GOOD THINGS happening :

D-Bryan's NEW Theme(I swear if it's Two Steps to Hell...*total mark-out city*)
D-Bryan/Tyson Kidd match(sounds great)

and of course......


R-Truth being on the show....AGAIN.

Some are wondering if Truth and Morrison will be on Smackdown on a more permanent basis. I don't think so. I think the WWE wants to give more time for this Truth/Morrison fued to develop although from what I hear from the spoilers, not much from that feud was advanced but instead Truth's conspiracy-theories(toward HHH, perhaps?). 

If they're going to put a wrestler on Smackdown permanently, It would have to be MORRISON mainly 'cause RAW is geared more toward those who are decent-to-great Mic Workers. 

And lo and behold, the Spoilers DO *NOT* have Morrison cut a Promo AGAIN. What's this like...the 4th Show in a row now? 

I think the WWE tested him off-camera for his "comedy lessons" to show them if he improved or not and they obviously told him : Just SHUT UP and wrestle. 

So much for that. I do hope Johnny-boy didn't pay TOO MUCH for those lessons. :lmao



Anyway, R-Truth had BETTER remain on RAW(although I wouldn't mind if he started doing Both shows either).


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Wouldn't mind Morrison going back to SD at some point. Tons of opportunities to have good matches there.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

3 matches back and Morrison hasn't won any of them. Finally WWE are using him properly!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Maybe they're gonna try the old LOSING STREAK storyline with him. That one always works. :side:

I don't think anyone can forget the great MVP drought of '08.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Maybe have him go on a losing streak until he's able to cut a better promo than the Great Khali?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Gonna be pretty tough after Khali's rather impressive run in the commentary booth a few weeks ago. I felt him and Booker had very strong chemistry.


----------



## Domingo (Mar 20, 2011)

Aksana!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Brye said:


> Gonna be pretty tough after Khali's rather impressive run in the commentary booth a few weeks ago. I felt him and Booker had very strong chemistry.


Morrison will never have SKILLZ that Khali has.

Do you remember the Capitol Punishment Promo?

*Khali (in badly accented broken-english ) :* Mistah...president..


*Khali :* *raises his hands and yells* YEEEEAAAARRRRGGGGGGH!!!!



You think Morrison can top THAT?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Van Hammer said:


> so when did JTG become a heel?????


He turned heel on NXT.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

MMN said:


> Maybe have him go on a losing streak until he's able to cut a better promo than the Great Khali?


He hasn't cut one promo either, what happen to the public speaking lessons? I want to see if he improved, or maybe he isn't going to cut a promo until his classes are officially over.


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

LOL at Triple H coming out and pedigreeing Ryder during the commercial. :lmao


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Exactly. 

Triple H did what he does best and I've never felt so happy about it.

The very thought of Ryder being the future of this company makes me feel...

... Cold and empty inside like a bottomless dark pit that will only lead to a catastrophic and negative outcome. God forbid this ever happens.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

> During a commercial, Triple H came out to relieve some stress by Pedigreeing Zack Ryder.


T_T


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Punk was INJURED. They wanted to keep him on tv, which if anything proves they do like him. Barrett is not, he's just being pissed on for unexplained reasons.


You are a joke .

It looks like a good smackdown . 
Natalya turning heel , Bryan v Kidd , Sheamus cemented as a face . 
All good in my book.
Cant wait to watch on Friday.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Anyone know which theme Daniel Bryan came out to? I really hope it's The Final Countdown, it really fits him.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Suck It said:


> LOL at Triple H coming out and pedigreeing Ryder during the commercial. :lmao


Looks like this is HHH's way of making Ryder pay his dues for getting over when they didn't want him to.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ryder should consider it an Honor.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Ryder should consider it an Honor.


Fair point, it's been a while since anyone has taken a pedigree.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sounds pretty good to be to be honest.

Sheamus stuff sounds great, he's now turned full blown face and I really look forward to seeing him hopefully dominate at Summerslam to further his push and hopefully put him in the title picture with Christian.

The DIVAs stuff sounds very promising. Natalya joining the Beth mindset sounds good and hopefully it kind of marks the end of no talented women getting the limelight over the ones who can actually work.

Ryder stuff sounds funny. And hopefully they give Cody his IC title match to take the title off Zeke becaus ehe's been beyond boring as champion.

Morrison and Truth on Smackdown again is fine. They reallya re giving Morrison a lot of air time since his return even if he has lost every single match he's been in (at least he didnt take the pinfall this time) and having him team with Orton can never be bad for him. I look forward to that.

And you cant blame Morrison for having not cut any promos, he hasn't been booked to do so yet, that's hardly his fault.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

> Ryder is now apparently known as *Dwight Schrut*, Assistant to the GM unless I missed something. Triple H came out, had the cameras cut off and hit Ryder with a Pedigree.


Th fuck is that all about? Better not be a new name for him. -_-


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Barrett on superstars = bullshit


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

The fuck's the deal with Ryder being pedigree'd?

Natalya turning heel is good. Aksana appearing too is good.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> So because one guy that wasn't supposed to be champion got lucky when his main eventer best friend had to retire from wrestling, and politicked a world title reign for him, that means Barrett is going to become champion? Don't give me that nonsense. I want PROOF, of which none exists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've told you from day 1 that Barrett is a worthless sack of shit that wouldn't amount to anything. The ONLY reason he got so over was because he was feuding against Cena, and after a few months even the vocal males got tired of the tiresome dronish character he portrays, thus he is now where he belongs - dark matches and Superstars. To think he got a shot at the WWE title...terrible.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

ROFL at Trips pedigreeing Zack Ryder talk about burying at least it happened off camera still whole worlds knows it so poor Ryder Trips aint gonna get Browski of the week that's for sure lol


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

the mainevent seems ok


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Christian pins Orton! Le mark!!

Ugh, Teddy Long, fuck him. And fuck you too Triple H.


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

For The Win said:


> The fuck's the deal with Ryder being pedigree'd?
> 
> Natalya turning heel is good. Aksana appearing too is good.


Pedigreed by Triple h is a push actually!

maybe triple h turned heel on smackdown who knows?


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Internet Champion said:


> Pedigreed by Triple h is a push actually!
> 
> maybe triple h turned heel on smackdown who knows?


Uhm no it happened off camera that was Trips showing hes not a fan of this guy


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

dietjuice said:


> Uhm no it happened off camera that was Trips showing hes not a fan of this guy


Oh god... 

As a big fan of Ryder I can say Triple H relieving stress by Pedigreeing him sounds absolutely hilarious, too bad it was off tv (though it makes sense). I don't usually read spoilers, but people taking shit seriously and jumping to conclusions based on someone's little report is a good enough reason to make this a weekly habit. Vince still hates Wade Barrett and Ryder is berried. Am I doing it right?

Looks like a good show. Can't wait to hear Bryan's new theme, though I'm a bit disappointed they're already dropping Valkyries. It was going to happen sooner or later.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

If this was HHH's indication to Ryder that he was going nowhere, despite the fact that he was over on monday, then FUCK YOU HHH. Burying is HHH's middle name (that would make no sense).


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

dietjuice said:


> Uhm no it happened off camera that was Trips showing hes not a fan of this guy


Ryder's character is meant to be one that is kinda annoying, kayfabe wise he's been bugging HHH since he was appointed as mentioned last week. This week he comes out and makes an address to the crowd in a way mocking HHH's from last week so Hunter takes out some stress on him.

It's not a bad thing, hell the kayfabe owner of the company knows who he is and is interacting with him!, just so long as they don't turn him heel again straight away.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Wait, is that another STRAIGHT UP TAG TEAM MATCH as the main event I'm seeing? 

Shit's gotta stop, man.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao at the epic trolling from HHH. He's screwing with the internet and knows everybody is going to go nuts over that lol. Fucking brilliant. It wasn't even on TV therefore no cause for concern. He's just trolling the interwebz and it's working to perfection.

Other than that this show sounds weird. But more often than not SD spoilers sound weird and then the show turns out to be alright lol. 

OMGZ WADE BARRETT GOT BERRIED! VINCE HATES HIM BECAUSE HE HASNT WON A TITLE IN HIS FIRST YEAR IN THE COMPANY! MY LIFE IS OVER!

:lmao Pyro's weekly hissy fit never fails to disappoint. You're right about him you know, just like you were right about Christian and Riley and Drew and....... Oh yeah that's right, you were WRONG about all of them just like you're wrong now you big child. Grow up FFS.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

seems like a decent show but a few things suck. zack ryder obviously, i just dont see the point in it. and otunga and micilicutty... just feels like watching the same old crap happen.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

I love HHH. First he Punked the biggest mark for himself on Monday..

and that useless piece of rabbit crap getting buried.. Long Live Helmsley..

Christian is definetely losing the title on summerslam.. i don't think he has lost many matches at all this year. Mostly pinfall wins.


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

Tarfu said:


> Wait, is that another STRAIGHT UP TAG TEAM MATCH as the main event I'm seeing?
> 
> Shit's gotta stop, man.


At least it wasn't formed via Teddy interrupting an in-ring scuffle and run in. It could be seen as progress.


----------



## Oxyntas (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol Triple H is the shit . Gotta love him  hahaha


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

The IWC would have exploded and gone into meltdown if HHH did the fistpump and said WWWYKI as Ryder lay on the mat from the Pedigree. :lmao


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Here is another detailed report on the show:



> Dot Net reader Terri Bey attended the WWE Smackdown taping on Tuesday in Lexington, Ky. and sent the following report.
> 
> The show started with a video of Mark Henry and his various attacks on Kane, and the Big Show, and Sheamus coming to the rescue. It was then announced Sheamus and Henry will face off at SummerSlam. Sheamus then kicks off Smack Down with the first match of the evening:
> 
> ...


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tombstoned said:


> At least it wasn't formed via Teddy interrupting an in-ring scuffle and run in. It could be seen as progress.


Teddy Long made the match before this happened.....its his fault.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> Zack Ryder comes out for his segment. He starts his promo, and talks about his "Woo.Woo.Woo." routine. Well, Intercontinental Champion Ezekiel Jackson interrupts and expresses his discontent over the 2 on 1 handicap he was put in last week by Ryder which he lost.
> 
> Ryder tried to explain away his culpability when he is interrupted by Jackson's opponents from last week, Cody Rhodes (wearing a suit) and Ted DiBiase. Rhodes was cutting a promo, but I unfortunately wasn't able to catch what he said. Teddy Long comes out and tells Ryder that Ryder is not the GM, and Long was the one who could make matches. Long goes on to make Ryder vs Jackson with DiBiase and Rhodes banned from ringside.
> 
> ...


This sounds so darn awesome. It should be on TV now lol. I want to see it!! But it's great that Ryder is getting time to speak etc. If only they let him start winning some matches too. WWWYKI.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

> Triple H comes out and Zack Ryder is still in the ring. Hunter then tells him that he is still kind of new to being the COO, and he has only been at this a couple of weeks and it is a lot of stress. He explains to Ryder that when he made him Teddy Long's assistant, all he meant was for Ryder to fetch coffee, sharpen pencils. (Zach Ryder's expressions of shock were priceless.). Hunter then tells Ryder that if Teddy Long's Viagra prescription ran out, Ryder was to go to the drug store to go get it, and things like that.


So basically all he wanted is for Ryder to become Teddy Long's bitch nice


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

I might watch it just for the State of the Showski address!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Christian and R-Truth running up the ramp in celebration after Christian getting the pin might be the moment of the night. They need to do something completely crazy. R-Truth will. Hopefully Christian can also.

Natalya + heel turn + mic time might just save the lackluster Smackdown diva roster. It's really up to what creative will let her do and how much they want to focus on the diva roster.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> This sounds so darn awesome. It should be on TV now lol. I want to see it!! But it's great that Ryder is getting time to speak etc. If only they let him start winning some matches too. WWWYKI.


That segment does sound amazing, that should have been part of the show :sad:

Also sounds less of a burial from that more detailed version.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

the main hook for me to watch this weeks SD = aksana's new hair lol


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

To be fair to Pyro, I think his frustration stems from Wade not getting the belt when he was the hottest thing in the company (and Orton got it, who he hates) and then proceeding to be regulated to the Smackdown mid-card within four months of that. I'm frustrated to with them dicking around with Wade's push as well, although I still think he's going to eventually get a title reign. He's too good overall to never get a title run. He has the look, the presence and the mic skills. Vince never really wastes those kind of guys. They do this with every new guy to prove their loyalty and hopefully Wade's "Paying his dues" stage is almost over.


----------



## Whsprnthwnd (Jul 28, 2011)

But the moral of the story is that the winds of change ARE blowing through WWE, so his stance while complaining in this current time is unfounded or founded flimsily based on examples from a different mindset. 

Supposedly.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice to see R-Truth and Christian going over instead of the usual faces being winners. R-Truth is in for a future main event push hopefully (fuck all that race bullshit) and Christian will probably have a run with the title that stretches out until Survivor Series at least, I hope so anyways. Again, I laugh at Morrison losing his third comeback match in a row!

Natalya turning heel was pointless because Beth has already done the same and some talented divas have to be a face.

As for Wade Barrett working dark matches... lol. They've seriously dropped the ball on him ever since Nexus broke up and he submitted to Eziekel.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

As long as they aren't burying or turning Zack Ryder heel, I'll be happy. 

As long as Ryder didn't come off as a heel while hopefully looking like he posed a threat to "Big Zeke", I'll be happy. 

If he got a good crowd reaction then I'll be really happy.

It's too soon to tell any of those things with all these spoilers that lack detail, so let's all not get our panties in a bunch over the Ryder situation.

I'm just glad they're putting him on TV, for fuck's sake.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Now Jackson & JTG are Heels


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Why are Truth and Morrison on Smackdown for no rhyme or reason? Read my sig.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Several things I would like to point out.


Cant wait to see the Sheamus vs. Khali match, its just a booking I would have never expected to see. 

I don’t believe I am going to say this but here goes, Is the Diva division getting interesting? "days of cute Divas are over” that alone has made me raise an eyebrow… where’s this heading?

Well at least we get to see Ryder in a match on Smackdown and Raw 

As much as I would hate it to happen I would also want Henry to beat Sheamus at Summerslam, I want to see Henry become unstoppable, his momentum is building up into something great, WWE shouldn’t ruin it.

And last but not least… is R-Turth recruiting? First Miz now Christian, is there going to be a conspiracy stable that will go up against Triple H regime?? I hope so… I still want to see this WWE civil war angle that I have been dreaming of for a while. The pro and anti Triple H stables sound awesome, with the fail that was Nexus I hope we see something good involving a stable

Overall looks like a solid Smackdown. Cant wait.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

ellthom said:


> [*]I don’t believe I am going to say this but here goes, Is the Diva division getting interesting? "days of cute Divas are over” that alone has made me raise an eyebrow… where’s this heading?


Kelly Kelly beating Beth Phoenix clean.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> *To be fair to Pyro*, I think his frustration stems from Wade not getting the belt when he was the hottest thing in the company (and Orton got it, who he hates) and then proceeding to be regulated to the Smackdown mid-card within four months of that. I'm frustrated to with them dicking around with Wade's push as well, although I still think he's going to eventually get a title reign. He's too good overall to never get a title run. He has the look, the presence and the mic skills. Vince never really wastes those kind of guys. They do this with every new guy to prove their loyalty and hopefully Wade's "Paying his dues" stage is almost over.


Why should anybody be fair to Pyro when he's never fair to them? If somebody he likes is getting a push then WWE is the best thing ever. If somebody he doesn't like is getting a push then WWE is shit and are wasting talent, don't know what they're doing, holding people down and all the other BS he comes off with. Tbh, anybody claiming that a guy who has been on the roster for just over a year and is green as grass is being held back because he hasn't won a world title yet isn't worth taking seriously. His posts have deteriorated to almost troll like level these days. It's actually rather funny imo.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

im happy Nattie turned heel and is still gonna be aligned with Beth hoping finally for a good heel diva team


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

HHH is now on my hated list :gun:


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

RKO696 said:


> HHH is now on my hated list :gun:


U MAD?

:lmao


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> U MAD?
> 
> :lmao










<<<<<<<<<<me after reading the spoilers last night


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

RKO696 said:


> <<<<<<<<<<me after reading the spoilers last night


Funny lol.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Not that good of a show, but as always I will download it.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

Wtf? Kozlov, JTG, Ryder, Morrison, Truth, Otunga and Hennig Jr on SD with no reason whatsoever? Lame.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> HHH is now on my hated list :gun:


You're just hating him now? LOL where have you been bro?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

jtg is still in the company?


----------



## Blaze11 (Aug 2, 2011)

I can't wait to find out Daniel Bryan's new theme, plus the main event sounds really good from that article!


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

I think all these jobbers coming into Smackdown in recent weeks is to compensate the suspension of Sin Cara. Who knew that one man could make that difference! :lmao 

I mean Morrison is a highflyer and so is Sin Cara so its a like for like replacement. Moreover, the jobbers such as JTG and Barretta are in as a filler, as the midcard is basically knocked out. Justin Gabriel is absent (the only reason why I think is because he is still in South Africa) Sin Cara's suspension and Kane's 3 month "injury" meaning the midcard on Smackdown is as bare as Kelly Kelly's attire.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

smackdownfreakxx said:


> Wtf? Kozlov, JTG, Ryder, Morrison, Truth, Otunga and Hennig Jr on SD with no reason whatsoever? Lame.


Ryder is Teddy Long's assistant, Otunga & McGil are the tag champions (vomit), thus obligated to appear on both brands.

But it's not like the brand split means shit anyway.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Wonder if Ryder would join Truth and Miz anti-HHH group, and use a "fan cam" video of the incident to show what happened. Seems like something that would fit his character.


----------



## Blaze11 (Aug 2, 2011)

R-Truth is recruiting, Team Conspiracy


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Blaze11 said:


> R-Truth is recruiting, Team Conspiracy


Or is it Team C-O-N-Spiracy?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Blaze11 said:


> R-Truth is recruiting, Team Conspiracy


I could easily see Zack Ryder, R-Truth, and The Miz forming some sort of alliance against Triple H. It would elevate all three men. Beth Pheonix and Natalya could easily join also. Not sure Christian would join though. It doesn't seem to be in his character that creative designed for him as he last week he was kissing up to Triple H.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Doesn't sound like a great show although it will be interesting to hear DB's new entrance music, see Natalya turn heel. Quite shocked Christian went over Orton *CLEANLY *too..


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

Tarfu said:


> Ryder is Teddy Long's assistant


Wasn't that only a one time thing?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

dynamite452 said:


> Quite shocked Christian went over Orton *CLEANLY *too..


Yeah But too bad it most likely means Orton will go over him clean yet again at SS!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> You're just hating him now? LOL where have you been bro?


I was just playing. I can't hate the guy, he's one of my all time favorites. 

Yeah i didn't like what happened with Ryder, but eventually i will get over it. Do i agree with all the backstage stuff i have heard about him? No. But do i like the character that he plays? HELL YEAH!. I don't care much for how these guys are in real life. I only care about what they do when the cameras are on


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

So Triple H walked to the ring with a shovel, hit Ryder with it and proceeded to bury Zack Ryder. I'm not surprised at all.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Poor Zach Ryder.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*

wow i am suprised that christian and truth actally won cause in sd normally faces always win


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

why was r truth and jomo on sd?


> JakeC_91 said:
> 
> 
> > I could care less about Rhodes, he became stale after his feud with Rey ended.
> ...


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

reymisteriofan said:


> why was r truth and jomo on sd?




Will the WWE ever provide an answer to that? 


I think this is just a way of giving Morrison and Truth more time to further their feud although judging from the Spoilers this will now be the 5TH TIME(?) that Morrison did NOT cut any sort of promo.

I think this whole "comedy lessons" thing was a sham. 





reymisteriofan said:


> wow i am suprised that christian and truth actally won cause in sd normally faces always win


Me, too. But that's what makes this Smackdown a must-see for me. 


That, and I also want to check out Bryan/Kidd. 



Tarfu said:


> Wait, is that another STRAIGHT UP TAG TEAM MATCH as the main event I'm seeing?
> 
> Shit's gotta stop, man.


Bah. At least R-Truth is involved again. And that's all that matters. 



NJ88 said:


> And you cant blame Morrison for having not cut any promos, he hasn't been booked to do so yet, that's hardly his fault.


Yeah or maybe the WWE already asked him to do a promo off-camera and found that he was just as UNFUNNY after the "comedy lessons" as he was before them. And they told him to just SHUT UP AND WRESTLE. :lmao


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

glenwo2 said:


> Yeah or maybe the WWE already asked him to do a promo off-camera and found that he was just as UNFUNNY after the "comedy lessons" as he was before them. And they told him to just SHUT UP AND WRESTLE. :lmao


Yes...lets just speculate and make shit up. 

I'd be quite happy if they told him to just shut up and wrestle, it's what he does best afterall.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> So Triple H walked to the ring with a shovel, hit Ryder with it and proceeded to bury Zack Ryder. I'm not surprised at all.


Yep, that's exactly what he did. Now Ryder looks like even more of a joke. Screw HHH.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CrystalFissure said:


> Yep, that's exactly what he did. Now Ryder looks like even more of a joke. Screw HHH.


Dude...

He's gotten more television exposure in the last week than he has in the last year+. For him to even be in the same ring as Triple H is big. He's getting more than one segment on Smackdown, matches on Raw plus very good reactions. There's no need to worry about that, especially since it isn't even being aired.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> I was just playing. I can't hate the guy, he's one of my all time favorites.
> 
> Yeah i didn't like what happened with Ryder, but eventually i will get over it. Do i agree with all the backstage stuff i have heard about him? No. But do i like the character that he plays? HELL YEAH!. I don't care much for how these guys are in real life. I only care about what they do when the cameras are on


Yeah, I know, I never hated Hunter just the the Kayfabe Heel Monster of 2000. After 2003 he sort of grew on me.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Great selling by Zack Ryder lol.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

CrystalFissure said:


> Yep, that's exactly what he did. Now Ryder looks like even more of a joke. Screw HHH.


Ryder makes himself look like a joke with the stupid catchphrases,the entire gimmick is a joke.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

Love Ryder's selling of that pedigree. Looked awesome!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> Yes...lets just speculate and make shit up.
> 
> I'd be quite happy if they told him to just shut up and wrestle, it's what he does best afterall.


Hey...don't get me wrong, I'd be quite happy if he just shut up ENTIRELY and just wrestle...or do Spot-Monkey Parkour stuff.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Peep4Christian said:


> Love Ryder's selling of that pedigree. Looked awesome!




yeah. He made it look DEVASTATING. Nice Job, Zack.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

mr cricket said:


> Great selling by Zack Ryder lol.


:lmao 

Epic video. Lol at Trips getting a Cena pop for taking his jacket off. Ryder sold that great. I don't know, I kind of get the feeling that this was an initiation of sorts. WWE like to do weird shit like that. Either that or Trips is trolling the interwebz to perfection lol.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Hm seems to me we need more zany goofy Orton ton Smackdown.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Sheamus really looks like he's gonna make a really mega over face. Hopefully Christian goes over Orton because a Christian/Sheamus feud for the WHC sounds pretty tasty.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

kennedy=god said:


> Sheamus really looks like he's gonna make a really mega over face. Hopefully Christian goes over Orton because a Christian/Sheamus feud for the WHC sounds pretty tasty.


This. 100% agree.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That pedigree HHH did on Ryder was awesome... looked like an old style' pedigree as Triple H didn't let go of the arms until impact... and Ryder's selling was great too.

I think we should wait before proclaiming Sheamus the next mega babyface. He's doing a good job and is being booked strongly right now, but we'll see how he looks once he's actually in the main event, and how WWE handles him then.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

They are turning so many people recently, I love it!

Natalya turning along with Beth is awesome. They are here to destroy the bimbos while Kharma is away!  Also loving face Sheamus.

Woo, Smackdown should be good tomorrow.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

Whoa, Sheamus was getting huuuge pops in his match with Khali! The crowd f*cking loves him!

Ill keep editing this post talking about SD:

Just watched Nattie's heel turn. It was pretty awesome, she got cheers and boo's for it but I liked her small beatdown on AJ. The snap suplex on the outside is probably the most brutal womens wrestling we have seen since that Tables match last year lol.

DB's new music is way better! It still has that superhero feel to it, but in a MUCH more serious way. DB vs Tyson was a great match. 

I liked the crowd saying 'You Know It' after Zack said Woo Woo Woo, lol. Eziekial's acting on SD in the promo came off horrible. Cody's voice is so damn annoying now, it sounds like hes in the middle of an orgasm everytime he speaks.

The main event as great, Randy & Christian's sequence in that match in the last few minutes was GREAT. About time Christian hit Randy with the Killswitch.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

smackdown was great this week some great wrestling and the final few mins of the main event were awesome great show 8.5/10 loved it smackdown is on fire wwe is on fire


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Christian winning the match and celebriting after the match in that way is priceless.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll tell you what my problem was with Ryder and Zeke tonight. Firstly, Ryder is officially over as a face, but booking has made him look like an absolute douche to Zeke, who really needs better reactions. So facing Ryder against Zeke was stupid as it will give him no more support. Did you notice the crowd? Ryder got reactions, and Zeke needed them piped in. This was not good for Ryder (he looks even worse now, and like a jackass), and it was not good for Zeke who in many eyes may look more heelish.

Also, HHH is a retard. Even though it was "off camera", HHH implied to Punk that he can't hurt people... I guess burying does not count as hurting. Oh wait..


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

CrystalFissure said:


> I'll tell you what my problem was with Ryder and Zeke tonight. Firstly, Ryder is officially over as a face, but booking has made him look like an absolute douche to Zeke, who really needs better reactions. So facing Ryder against Zeke was stupid as it will give him no more support. Did you notice the crowd? Ryder got reactions, and Zeke needed them piped in. This was not good for Ryder (he looks even worse now, and like a jackass), and it was not good for Zeke who in many eyes may look more heelish.
> 
> Also, HHH is a retard. Even though it was "off camera", HHH implied to Punk that he can't hurt people... I guess burying does not count as hurting. Oh wait..


You are a moron if you think that HHH pedigree-treating Ryder will have any impact on his career. It was off camera, therefore does not exist in terms of WWE lore. It was a way to get the crowd amped up and excited and it worked.

Just like Punk break-dancing and having rap battles at house shows, it's entertainment. Ryder is a comedic relief role. What more do you expect from management? To push him to the main event? HA!

Ryder marks have become unbearable. He's appearing twice a week on TV and after all the crap he's been through you're finding things to complain about. Total facepalm fpalm

My guess is with Zeke they might play him off Ryder's babyface status and have him turn heel on him. I see Zeke picking on a babyface Ryder as a way to get heat. Because his face turn/run has sunk like a rock.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

CrystalFissure said:


> I'll tell you what my problem was with Ryder and Zeke tonight. Firstly, Ryder is officially over as a face, but booking has made him look like an absolute douche to Zeke, who really needs better reactions. So facing Ryder against Zeke was stupid as it will give him no more support. Did you notice the crowd? Ryder got reactions, and Zeke needed them piped in. This was not good for Ryder (he looks even worse now, and like a jackass), and it was not good for Zeke who in many eyes may look more heelish.
> 
> A*lso, HHH is a retard. Even though it was "off camera", HHH implied to Punk that he can't hurt people... I guess burying does not count as hurting. Oh wait..*


Exactly the same thing was said when Triple H came back for one night at a untelivised event and beat Del Rio. Did it have any impact at all on his career? absolutley not. Why? Because it was only done for the fans in attendance and not for the millions who tune into the show every week.

The live audience pay to see a good show, Triple H hitting a pedegree for the first time in ages is giving the fans something entertaining, something they will enjoy and be able to remember.

Ryder facing Zeke made him look like a jackass? really? I think Ryder does that all by himself and has been doing so ever since he began to make these videos on youtube. He looks like an idiot.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Bryan vs. Tyson Kidd was a great match and I love Bryan's new theme. Thank God for Booker and Matthews, who try to counter Cole by constantly putting over DB.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Cody Rhodes needs to become Dashing again.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

I've got SD downloading, but I need to know: was Christian still carrying that uglyass replica?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

^ Yep.


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



Double K said:


> Wade wretling dark matches... Fucking facepalm. He should be a main eventer. And SD will desperately need one (a heel) because the Orton/Christian feud is getting boring. Really boring.


Christian vs. Sheamus for the WHC will be FAR better than the inevitable Orton-Henry feud.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

They really need to bring some fresh talent to Smackdown. Guys like Richie Steamboat, Seth Rollins & Percy Watson are due for a call up. Smackdown really needs to bring someone in after SummerSlam to fill in the roster instead of having guys like Kozlov and JTG on the show. I find it hard to believe that WWE hasn't released these guys by now.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Somebody give Tyson Kidd a Main Event push some fair bit of midcard prominence! Damn, that was an awesome match with DB!


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Teddy Long/Ryder/Rhodes/DiBiase/Big Zeke segment had the good/bad/ugly. 

Good - Ryder doing Long's dance and then Long shouting WWYKI had me laughing. :lmao 

Bad - Ted DiBiase coming out with Rhodes and basically saying nothing. 

Ugly - Zeke's promos skills are bad: as bad as Sin Cara and he hasn't said anything yet!

Bryan/Kidd was excellent and I love DB's new theme.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

WWE might wanna reconsider when to pop up that notification.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Rop3 said:


> WWE might wanna reconsider when to pop up that notification.


:lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Rop3 said:


> WWE might wanna reconsider when to pop up that notification.


:lmao Sheamus has turned slutty!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Tarfu said:


> I've got SD downloading, but I need to know: was Christian still carrying that uglyass replica?


I'm glad he still has the belt since it proves that they want to have some direction to the show. And man, if he kisses it anymore he's going to have his lips permenantly sewn on the belt.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Outlaw91 said:


> Christian winning the match and celebriting after the match in that way is priceless.


This. This is the Christian I want to see on TV. Goofy, charasmatic, confident, arrogant, and does something that gets noticed. Not complaining about conspiracies every single week. And the crowd responded a lot better to the celebration so hopefully creative takes notice.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

> *Backstage, Teddy Long was seduced by NXT 3's Aksana, now with dark hair*


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

Aksana on Smackdown! And she speaks english much better now!


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Gang said:


> Aksana on Smackdown! And she speaks english much better now!


I've been waiting for this day to come since NXT Season 3 ended last November. I now have an official reason to watch SmackDown every week.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Rop3 said:


> WWE might wanna reconsider when to pop up that notification.


Oh yeah, laughed hard at that. I was going to post it but you save me the trouble.

I immediately thought of this:










So gay.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Tarfu said:


> Oh yeah, laughed hard at that. I was going to post it but you save me the trouble.
> 
> I immediately thought of this:
> 
> ...


Still not as gay as *THIS:*


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> I've been waiting for this day to come since NXT Season 3 ended last November.


Me too! ps. Someone should change her name to lithuanian , not damn slavic like Aksana. Her real name is Živilė by the way! Anyway i hope she will be on top in women's division!


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Still not as gay as *THIS:*


:lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> They really need to bring some fresh talent to Smackdown. Guys like Richie Steamboat, Seth Rollins & Percy Watson are due for a call up. Smackdown really needs to bring someone in after SummerSlam to fill in the roster instead of having guys like Kozlov and JTG on the show. I find it hard to believe that WWE hasn't released these guys by now.


I acutally think the opposite in that Smackdown needs to cut down the roster that they aren't using. They can easily borrow from Raw, utilize low to midcarders that don't get TV time on Raw and still make a good show. It's not adding people that is the problem, it's utilizing what they have on roster.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Christian is the only man in WWE history to win the title by dq.

What an acheivement.:lmao


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Gang said:


> Me too! ps. Someone should change her name to lithuanian , not damn slavic like Aksana. Her real name is Živilė by the way! Anyway i hope she will be on top in women's division!


Agreed. Green rep coming your way for good taste.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Aksana doesn't look good with black hair. She should go back to being blonde.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

mr cricket said:


> Aksana doesn't look good with black hair. She should go back to being blonde.


I'll take Aksana with neon purple or lime green hair as long as it means I get to see her on TV every week.

Thanks for spoiling her new hair color for me, btw. :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Cole needs to understand that calling bryan nerd and a snoozefest really takes away from the match. 

Stop putting yourself over and CALL THE DAMN MATCH.....seriously i nearly had to put it on mute


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Aksana doesn't look good with black hair. She should go back to being blonde.


helllll nooo! She looks much better now!


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Gang said:


> helllll nooo! She looks much better now!


You guys are tempting me to watch this shit online. 

But no... I can wait until tonight... I hope.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> You guys are tempting me to watch this shit online.
> 
> But no... I can wait until tonight... I hope.


She looks HOT. (But nothing can suffice to Devon: he's the GOAT!) 

But Aksana is one FINE specimen. 

As those lads from the Inbetweeners would say: "She's going into the wank bank!" :lmao


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Legion Of Hell said:


> She looks HOT. As those lads from the Inbetweeners would say: "She's going into the wank bank!" :lmao


To all of those who pleasure themselves to my signature pic in the coming months. Just remember that I called her first.

This has been a public service announcement from the ever sarcastic Amsterdam. You may now enjoy your fap fest in peace.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Sheamus' stories never fail to amuse lol.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Really loved the Bryan vs Kidd match. Both men looked strong and that's just what the WWE needs. Some really good wrestling matches. I'm also happy that Daniel Bryan shows more of a vicious side. And even the haters have to admit, Bryan puts on at least good matches with everybody. He deserves this push. And his new music fits too.

And how cute and sexy is AJ? 

And Sheamus is awesome too. I just love his look and his in ring work. Really good worker.

Decent main event too. Orton needs to learn how to do a proper Lou Thesz Press though.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

5*RVD said:


> Really loved the Bryan vs Kidd match. Both men looked strong and that's just what the WWE needs. Some really good wrestling matches. I'm also happy that Daniel Bryan shows more of a vicious side. And even the haters have to admit, Bryan puts on at least good matches with everybody. He deserves this push. And his new music fits too.
> 
> And how cute and sexy is AJ?
> 
> ...


Orton's Lou Thesz Press' crack me up lol. They're horribly awesome.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Christian's celebratory jump and his celebrations after pinning Randy Orton was hilarious. 

Always has to be over dramatic. :lmao


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm glad Aksana is not the typical blonde WWE bimbo.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

5*RVD said:


> Decent main event too. Orton needs to learn how to do a proper Lou Thesz Press though.


Uh, he does it fine. I'm 95% sure the point of a Thesz Press is to force your genitalia into the other guy's mouth.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Lol at all the gay pictures in this thread

Show sucked btw


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just saw the main event, haven't seen the rest of the show. I knew when they said Christian won clean it wouldn't be 100% clean. Typical that they'd go for a distraction win, but at least Christian won. His reaction was hilarious.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

man that was funny, christian going crazy over pinning orton ,but they made it seem like it was the first time and michael said it too, iam pretty sure christian pinned orton on raw some time ago so yeah.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

booker T was off his chain more than he normally is on this episode.
his reaction when orton and christian ran behind him, him going on about his wrestlemania pay-cheque and reaction to natalya's heel turn all :lmao

show was good, stand out matches were byran vs kidd and the main event tag.
i thought barrett did a good heel job on commentary too.
sheamus as a face = win 

also, add me to the aksana bandwagon. love the brunette hair.
aksana as teddy's assistant >>>>>>>> zack ryder as teddy's assistant


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Just saw the main event, haven't seen the rest of the show. I knew when they said Christian won clean it wouldn't be 100% clean. Typical that they'd go for a distraction win, but at least Christian won. His reaction was hilarious.


A heel should never win in a clean and honourable way unless they're a Lesnar/Andre esque monster. Christian is your classic territory scrawny chickenshit heel, his nefarious ways of sneaking out immoral wins is what generates him his heat.

If you book Christian going over people clean as a whistle it's hard to keep him heel which is obviously WWE's plan at the current time. Be glad Christian is being booked very strong for his type of heel character, he's certainly being booked more akin to JBL than Miz.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Christian Post Match Celebration = Win

Highlight of the show for sure.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Segunda Caida said:


> A heel should never win in a clean and honourable way unless they're a Lesnar/Andre esque monster. Christian is your classic territory scrawny chickenshit heel, his nefarious ways of sneaking out immoral wins is what generates him his heat.
> 
> If you book Christian going over people clean as a whistle it's hard to keep him heel which is obviously WWE's plan at the current time. Be glad Christian is being booked very strong for his type of heel character, he's certainly being booked more akin to JBL than Miz.


Nice avatar you got there, 8*D, on topic massive lulz at Christian


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

I snapped this slightly humorous picture.

(And I already know what people are going to comment, so just save it)

BTW his promo was hilarious.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Segunda Caida said:


> If you book Christian going over people clean as a whistle it's hard to keep him heel which is obviously WWE's plan at the current time.


I don't think creative has a clue what they are doing with the Christian/Orton feud. The heel/face lines have blurred so many times it's hard to keep track.

But frog jumping Christian > split jump Orton. Leave the jumping to Christian.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Adramelech said:


> Uh, he does it fine. I'm 95% sure the point of a Thesz Press is to force your genitalia into the other guy's mouth.


If Orton was doing porn yes lol but his press...tsk tsk Randall your 3rd generation my lad its meant to be a basic level move.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Adramelech said:


> Uh, he does it fine. I'm 95% sure the point of a Thesz Press is to force your genitalia into the other guy's mouth.


Oh, didn't know that. Austin did it wrong then :shocked:

But seriously, it looks as if Orton wants to force oral sex. And it's scary if you think about how weird he is smiling sometimes.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

That was fucking awesome from Seamus. Love it. The fans reactions are going up every week. They don't sound like fake pops to me at all. Great start to the show.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww my goodness.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

CM Punk vs Chris Jericho? I IZ CONFOOZED.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Okay I just downloaded and saw this week's smackdown.

Let me say this :

*THE INTERNATIONAL VERSION SUCKS!!!*


Especially when R-Truth reportedly did another segment involving the Conspiracy. *AND IT NEVER AIRED BUT WAS SKIPPED!!! * 

This is why I do NOT want Truth to be on Smackdown...because of this crap.


Rant aside....I liked the Bryan/Kidd match and Bryan's intro(Booker was funny in marking out to that).

The Main Event was very good and to see Christian actually NAIL Orton with the Killswitch *AND* get the pin(instead of orton kicking out like he did at MITB). Also, it seems like Cole has fallen in love with Truth's catchphrase.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

State of the Showski. I love the fans finishing off Ryder's Woo Woo Woo lol. If only they kept that Pedigree in there...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't mind Zack getting squashed, but this whole segment is just a huge hot mess of confused booking.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

The announcement team fucking SUCKS; especially Cole

Bryan and Kidd were having an awesome match and all they kept talking about is Bryan & Barrett -___-


I love seeing Zack get some promo time. Also liked how he got a pretty nice "You know it" chant from the crowd. 

lol @ Teddy Long getting booed when he made the match

The Ryder Revolution is only beginning. WOO WOO WOO!!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I would have preferred for him to go over but I don't fear for him at all. WWWYKI.

EDIT - Lol Teddy and that woman. She likes powerful men? WTF she doing with him then lol?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Teddy Long has been amazing in this episode! Never thought I'd hear myself say that.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Kayfabe wise that's stupid because to casuals Kozlov would be fired?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Kayfabe wise that's stupid because to casuals Kozlov would be fired?


I doubt everybody's on checking WWE.COM on a Friday lol. I actually doubt anyone will care at all tbh.

PS - Seamus owns.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I was born with a 24 karat horseshoe up me arse :lmao


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao :lmao Fucking A Seamus. "It's because I'm Irish!" Brilliant!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Booker T: Sidewalk Slam by Christian
Cole: It was actually a Spinebuster
Booker T : Same thing, same thing

Booker T is a fucking idiot :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm glad Brodus Clay is back.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

UPDATE From my last post : 

Finally somehow(by luck) found the FULL Smackdown episode so I'll be able to properly give my 2 cents on the parts I missed through the pathetic International Version :

- Sheamus Backstage was Great! "A 24-carat horseshoe up me arse" :lmao :lmao :lmao
That was very entertaining by Mr. "'Cause I'm Irish".

- I agree with the one who asked the question regarding the woman with Teddy Long. If she liked powerful men, why is she with him? 


- Standard Interview with Christian which became MUCH BETTER with R-Truth's appearance. Nice Continuity there with him telling Christian how he sounds just like MIZ. 

- Also mentioned Lil' Jimmy's (Christian still trying to figure out who Jimmy is...lol)
Mentioned his "I'm a Good R-truth" saying as well as Orton "going to get GOT!". 

- An average backstage interview turned ABOVE AVERAGE thanks to The Truth, the whole Truth, and nothing but. 





RKO696 said:


> Booker T: Sidewalk Slam by Christian
> Cole: It was actually a Spinebuster
> Booker T : Same thing, same thing
> 
> Booker T is a fucking idiot :lmao


Yes, he is. fpalm


I can't believe he mistook THAT for a sidewalk slam. Is he TRYING to sound stupid?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

glenwo2 said:


> UPDATE From my last post :
> 
> Finally somehow(by luck) found the FULL Smackdown episode so I'll be able to properly give my 2 cents on the parts I missed through the pathetic International Version :
> 
> ...


Seriously? It was an average interview that stayed the same when Truth came in. I know you mark for him and all but Jesus Christ take a chill pill.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Seriously? It was an average interview that stayed the same when Truth came in. I know you mark for him and all but Jesus Christ take a chill pill.


Okay okay! 


I'm overreacting here! 


It didn't really add much, to be honest. But still the continuity was good at least that he mentioned the Miz.


Perhaps a Stable of Christian/Miz/Truth in the works? What do you think, Buck?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> I can't believe he mistook THAT for a sidewalk slam. Is he TRYING to sound stupid?


I think any move that he doesn't know the name of or forgets the name, he calls it a sidewalk slam :lmao


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

glenwo2 said:


> Okay okay!
> 
> 
> I'm overreacting here!
> ...


Would be cool tbh. They all mix well together and would be a nice backdrop for the bigger HHH/Cena/Punk angle.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

CM Punk v Jericho
MOTN

Also...can't believe i'm about to say this, the divas match was slightly technical and more bearable than usual(?)


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Why would Ryder cry about getting a match with the IC-Champion. Isn´t that what you want as a youtube jobber? 

WWE cannot make sense of the simplest things.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

SHEAMUS was once again awesome!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

thats quite a disturbing photoshop there 

Sheamus once again coming over as badass, whilst Mark Henry was somewhat weakened by having him just walk out, I know even big guys can't really do much against an armed opponent, but I still felt that is somewhat diminished his threat, like as long as you have a chair handy he can't get to you


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

daryl74 said:


> also, add me to the aksana bandwagon. love the brunette hair.
> aksana as teddy's assistant >>>>>>>> zack ryder as teddy's assistant




And so it begins....


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> And so it begins....


Its amazing how the Zack Ryder love died within that minute as they found a new heroine. 
...and yes i did just refer to Zack Ryder as a heroine.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol so is Jinder ever gonna wrestle again?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Haven't watched Smackdown in a while. I see Booker is the same as always on commentary.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Anybody else notice the stripper cop in the crowd on the TV side?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

is it my tv or is sheamus pink tonight


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Lol so is Jinder ever gonna wrestle again?


When he eventually gets better at doing it, yea.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Superboy-Prime said:


> When he eventually gets better at doing it, yea.


So never then 8*D?


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

all in all... said:


> is it my tv or is sheamus pink tonight


nope, still as white as always 

Although all the hit marks really show up on him more so than any other superstar, which could give him a bit of pink at the end, also doen't help that his chest keeps bleeding at the end of his matches




JimmyWangYang said:


> So never then 8*D?



Zing!


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Is it just me or is AJ really off putting, I dunno how most guys can be attracted to that.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

It's gettin serious 'round here dog!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy crap, are they actually pushing the chicks that can wrestle???


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Shit. I hope they don't screw this "princess attack" angle cause it really has potential.

But, it's the WWE so...


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Holy crap, are they actually pushing the chicks that can wrestle???



I wouldn't go that far yet, until we see what becomes of it next week. However it certainly was a very technical match and the signs are hopeful for the diva's division as a whole


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

I can't get my head round "lets get rid of Gail Kim and Melina"...and then lets push Aksana up to the main roster fpalm


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Rated R™ said:


> Is it just me or is AJ really off putting, I dunno how most guys can be attracted to that.


Off putting? How so?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

JimmyWangYang said:


> I can't get my head round "lets get rid of Gail Kim and Melina"...and then lets push Aksana up to the main roster fpalm



Well, they've been begging for their releases for a while.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

JimmyWangYang said:


> I can't get my head round "lets get rid of Gail Kim and Melina"...and then lets push Aksana up to the main roster fpalm


Aksana can KIND Of wrestle though...


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

I know but even so...the two i said weren't even wrestling.
So why continue to hire more for the occasional battle royal that lasts all of 2 minutes?


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Think Kharma will return as a face for sure now, make Beth and Natalya dominate for awhile, who else could possible take them on? They had a decent match but they talked right over it until the end.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> Shit. I hope they don't screw this "princess attack" angle cause it really has potential.
> 
> But, it's the WWE so...


This. If booked right, it will be an amazing storyline.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Holy shit, Tyson shaved that stupid thing off his head!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Once again, the commentary is ruining another Daniel Bryan match.

Just fuck all the way off, Michael Cole!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Die Cole DIE!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Excellent tv match, bryan's selling of the leg was immense. Plus booker it isn't an anaconda it's a guillotine choke.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

Don't want to make a seperate thread for this but what the hell is Booker T's constant shit about money. The amount of times he has mentioned paychecks in the past couple of weeks has been extraordinary


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Never give Zeke a mic. It's just painful to listen to. He needs a manager.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Zeke is horrible on the mic.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Zeke is just so terrible on the mic


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Associating a black man with freedom? I see what cha did there WWE.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Zeke's pretty happy about this....as usual


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Since WWE likes to make it seem like their superstars are wealthy, then what the hell is wrong with buying a 1500 dollar championship belt?


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh, look. Another chance to bury Ryder.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Sirpepsi said:


> Don't want to make a seperate thread for this but what the hell is Booker T's constant shit about money. The amount of times he has mentioned paychecks in the past couple of weeks has been extraordinary


He's talking about getting the "winner's purse" after winning a match.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Teddy better leave that young cooch alone before he has another heart attack!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

I can't decide who had a worse introduction segment, Johnny Curtis or Aksana. Both were painful to watch.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Ryder is a lame.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

i like her!!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Somebody should make a GIF of Ryder and Teddy Long dancing.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I wanna see Johnny Curtis already. The pun gimmick could make him a really nice schmuck heel. I can see him getting over.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> I can't decide who had a worse introduction segment, Johnny Curtis or Aksana. Both were painful to watch.


Aksana actually had a pretty good segment. The sexy, mysterious, broken English speaking foreign girl gimmick could work for her...

Whatever keeps that body/face on my tv is fine with me.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya where the hell is Curtis he wasn't even on smackdown last week was he?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Aksana RULES! I feel kind of bad for Booker sounding like a little kid during that last exchange...that's fucked up.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Kozlov's last match  thank god he's useless.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Last Appearance of Kozlov on WWE television right dere.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Koslov, we hardly knew ye!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Adios Kozlov


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God it's so stupid whenever Henry goes to get a chair all the commentator's run like pussy's when he's not even going for them.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol did Henry even touch the chair?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

JimmyWangYang said:


> CM Punk v Jericho
> MOTN
> 
> Also...can't believe i'm about to say this, the divas match was slightly technical and more bearable than usual(?)


It's AJ vs. Natalya


Both Divas who actually KNOW how to wrestle and CAN wrestle. 


I wasn't surprised that the Match was actually watchable for a change.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> It's AJ vs. Natalya
> 
> 
> Both Divas who actually KNOW how to wrestle and CAN wrestle.
> ...


Heel turn was so expected as soon as the match ended mind you :lmao
What face diva's does this leave on SmackDown?
Also, is Beth Phoenix on RAW or SmackDown?
Its been that long since she has been on one of the shows thats not been a battle royal or 7 person tag match


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

This Sheamus vs. Mark Henry angle is working. Logic says Sheamus goes over at SummerSlam to move on to Christian but Henry is on a tear.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Huh? Diva's match was nothing special tbh. Lasted 1 minute, though I enjoyed the heel turn.


----------



## Backspacer (Aug 10, 2010)

Booker tweeted? is he even on twitter.

Good to hear that Sheamus was born with a horseshoe up his arse


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

surely it lasted longer than 1 minute. It felt long for a womens match, and much longer than the whole battle royal on monday


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Bullydully said:


> Huh? Diva's match was nothing special tbh. Lasted 1 minute, though I enjoyed the heel turn.


Actually it was pretty fluent and displayed good chain wrestling..something you don't see on Raw or Smackdown except for Daniel Bryan matches.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree about the diva match. Even though it was short, it was more than just screaming and slapping. They had a very short technical wrestling match which was surprising to me. (Never seen A.J. before now 'cause I usually don't watch Smackdown)

(BTW: Bullydully, your sig is awesome. Go Eve!)


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Backspacer said:


> Booker tweeted? is he even on twitter.


He's @BookerT5x


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Ax and Smash are not amused.


----------



## Backspacer (Aug 10, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> He's @BookerT5x


Cheers, I found that one but he hasnt tweeted in over a week. I just wanted to check if he tweeted Tuesday night  Wouldn't surprise me if he puts one up in an hour when the US broadcast goes out, to tie in with what Cole said.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Well Sin Cara returns heh.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Backspacer said:


> Booker tweeted? is he even on twitter.
> 
> Good to hear that Sheamus was born with a horseshoe up his arse


Yes.

http://twitter.com/#!/BookerT5x


Also R-Truth has a twitter, too.


http://twitter.com/#!/RonKillings


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Scorpion said:


> Off putting? How so?


Maybe I shouldn't of used off putting but she isn't attractive at all, I'm talking about her looks.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Rated R™ said:


> Maybe I shouldn't of used off putting but she isn't attractive at all, I'm talking about her looks.


You're saying she's Plain-looking. Right?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

morrisons that guy that comes to your bbq, and insists on cooking soy hot dogs because "they're healthier - and taste just the same!!"


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Awesome awesome awesome ending to Smackdown! I can't be the only one who LOL'd at Christian pretty much running away with the WHC like he got away with murder, that was great.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

My God, what the hell kinda Thesz Press was that???


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks like Truth is forming a conspiracy alliance/stable with Christian and Miz.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Interesting show. Lots of wrestling, new theme for D-Bryan, and Orton getting pinned clean! 

Smackdown 8/5 Review!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> My God, what the hell kinda Thesz Press was that???


I'd post a pic but I'd be banned for it. 


Seriously, though, that was pathetic. I wish SCSA would run(or hobble) down to the Ring and STUNNER Orton for doing his Thesz press so UN-MANLY like.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Scorpion said:


> Off putting? How so?


It could be the fact that compared to the other Divas, AJ looks like a 13 year old girl. But then again, this IS the Internet we're talking about, where Pedobear runs wild.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> It could be the fact that compared to the other Divas, AJ looks like a 13 year old girl. But then again, this IS the Internet we're talking about, where Pedobear runs wild.



13 year old....really?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> 13 year old....really?


You're right...






...She looks like a 14 year old girl


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

dynamite452 said:


> Awesome awesome awesome ending to Smackdown! I can't be the only one who LOL'd at Christian pretty much running away with the WHC like he got away with murder, that was great.


You definitely weren't.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Looks like Truth is forming a conspiracy alliance/stable with Christian and Miz.


It looked more like it after tonight's episode. But Christian would have to move over to Raw for this to happen as the other two men aren't likely to move over to Smackdown.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

dynamite452 said:


> Awesome awesome awesome ending to Smackdown! I can't be the only one who LOL'd at Christian pretty much running away with the WHC like he got away with murder, that was great.


Definately not the only one. As I wrote before, this is the Christian I want to see on TV. It's more like his past WWE heel character.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

glenwo2 said:


> You're saying she's Plain-looking. Right?


No, what I'm saying is she's ugly.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> Definately not the only one. As I wrote before, this is the Christian I want to see on TV. It's more like his past WWE heel character.


Christian is just like Edge - he's a natural heel. His 2009/2010 face run? It was good, and he shined on ECW, but he definately wasn't living up to his Captain Charisma nickname.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Christian is just like Edge - he's a natural heel. His 2009/2010 face run? It was good, and he shined on ECW, but he definately wasn't living up to his Captain Charisma nickname.


I think Christian can pull off a face character and a heel character. My guess is he'll flip face again within the next year just because no one wants to boo him. But when he's a heel, I like the goofier, crazier, flashier heel jumping and running up ramps instead of the whiney, annoying, complaining weasel heel that they tried for the last few months that really got him nowhere. I wouldn't be so critical of creative if this is where they led his character.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> You're right...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess you would know from experience. :side:


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> I guess you would know from experience. :side:


You ain't right. :lmao


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> It could be the fact that compared to the other Divas, AJ looks like a 13 year old girl. But then again, this IS the Internet we're talking about, where Pedobear runs wild.


Surpriese swagger_ROCKS haven't jumped on that yet.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

michael cole fucking sucks. ok show. sheamus/henry is gonna own.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Not only is AJ ugly, but she's an annoying troll as well.

Fire her please, I would rather have Melina on my screen, and Melina isn't even the hottest.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sheamus on the track to BIG TIME FACE. Now I just have to wait on Wade for big time heel and all is up and ready. :agree:

Aj looking great and intense. Next top diva for sure.

Wade Barrett taking the case off Bryan angle? I ain't even mad, also D Bryan needs some lyrics to go with that epic theme to make it ace. Also I hope they don't slack on Tyson Kidd, dude has some serious in ring talent. GREAT MATCH and GREAT WADE BARRETT commentating

Zack Ryder getting some air time, and actually making me laugh (Y) and AJ might have to move over, Aksana is hot as hell.

Great six man tag match.

Slow net, MAN, that show was freaking awesome Orton looked like a freaking composer in the ring. Great match, great main event, marked out for the Christian win. 

Over all, an honest 9/10


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah, SD! looks really really good.

I hope Christian retains at SS and goes on to feud with the winner of the Henry/Sheamus match.....Sheamus.

Orton could feud Henry or something, Henry could lose by DQ or something to make him look strong.

Nonetheless, SD! has my interest more than RAW at this point.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't know why all the Orton haters are so happy about him losing clean so close to Summerslam.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

If anything, tonight's loss makes me think Orton will win the title back at SS, hopefully I'm wrong though.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Daniel97 said:


> Don't know why all the Orton haters are so happy about him losing clean so close to Summerslam.


Let us have our moment. We'll save the bitching for after SummerSlam.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rated R™ said:


> If anything, tonight's loss makes me think Orton will win the title back at SS, hopefully I'm wrong though.


When is SS again? If Orton goes over in the next couple of weeks then I think Christian will retain, which is the right thing.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> When is SS again? If Orton goes over in the next couple of weeks then I think Christian will retain, which is the right thing.


August 14. One more SD away from the PPV.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> August 14. One more SD away from the PPV.


Dang, pretty soon, anyway, I look at it sometimes like I go over you this week and you go over that week until the final week leading to the PPV. So in this case, Orton should get the upper hand next week making things look literally impossible for Christian.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Dang, pretty soon, anyway, I look at it sometimes like I go over you this week and you go over that week until the final week leading to the PPV. So in this case, Orton should get the upper hand next week making things look literally impossible for Christian.


That would normally be the general assumption. But considering they've been fueding for 4 months, and Christian just now pinned Orton, I have no idea what's happening @ SummerSlam.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

No way Christian will win at SS. He will basically get burried and then end up feuding with ezekial jackson or some mid card wrestler. Orton will feud with hmmmmm.... i dont know maybe sheamus but seeing as hes face and orton is face im not sure what they will do. Bottom line i think christians days as a main eventer are over after summer slam/


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

StarzNBarz said:


> No way Christian will win at SS. He will basically get burried and then end up feuding with ezekial jackson or some mid card wrestler. Orton will feud with hmmmmm.... i dont know maybe sheamus but seeing as hes face and orton is face im not sure what they will do. Bottom line i think christians days as a main eventer are over after summer slam/


Christian might just bring up his return match, dang, these 2 can go on forever. Realistically I think the only way to end it is a triple threat match involving Sheamus in the mix.


----------



## philbrooks223 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



TankOfRate said:


> If they're a wrestler on the WWE's payroll, they're on the WWE's roster. There's no way Barrett is worse off than Tyson Kidd, Trent Barreta and Curt Hawkins among others.


Who are these guys?????? I dont know them 

The fact that you are comparing someone who became one of the top 3 guys on the roster within one month of his debut with some jobbers shows that you should keep quiet about this matter


----------



## philbrooks223 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



Ass Invader said:


> Wade wrestling dark matches? Seems like they finally know what they're doing.


there should be a different organization named WWF for you (World Wrestling for ****)

in which the title match would be The Miz vs Hornswoggle


----------



## philbrooks223 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> So because one guy that wasn't supposed to be champion got lucky when his main eventer best friend had to retire from wrestling, and politicked a world title reign for him, that means Barrett is going to become champion? Don't give me that nonsense. I want PROOF, of which none exists.
> 
> Name me anybody who's worse off than him.
> 
> ...


fuckin THIS !!! 

I mean seriously, any WWE fan who does not think Barrett should be among the top 3 people in the whole roster has his head up his ass. Barrett is a world title material - this is not an opinion, it's a fact, and no one fuckin cares what Miz lickers and Mysterio fans would want !!


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Rated R™ said:


> Not only is AJ ugly, but she's an annoying troll as well.
> 
> Fire her please, I would rather have Melina on my screen, and Melina isn't even the hottest.


You are just awful.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Mr Nice Guy said:


> You are just awful.


Why? Because he has a point? Nobody ever said the truth wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

I mostly enjoy SD every week, but yes, this SD was phenomenal. Great matches, good feuds and nice storytelling to build SummerSlam.

I LOVE Natalya turning heel also and joining Beth Phoenix, as Beth & Natalya are obviously the best Womens wrestlers out there, I think they are going to get some sort of 'Kharma role' in decimating the Divas roster together. 

From day one in the WWE I have been a big Sheamus fan, and I love the way WWE is booking him right now. Because they have made Mark Henry look really strong in taking out Show and Kane, and Henry now is feuding with Sheamus really is good storytelling for Sheamus as for his ass-kick character.

Also pretty nice seeing Christian pin Orton clean in the tag match.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Why? Because he has a point? Nobody ever said the truth wouldn't hurt.


If you're saying that you'd prefer Melina on Smackdown! instead of AJ because she's a better wrestler than I'd agree.

But you don't seriously believe that Melina is better looking than AJ, do you? Melina's got a damn nice body, but her face is really fucking creepy, man. It looks like she got a botched eye-job, along with a few other terrible facial surgeries. She looks like the goddamn joker to me.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Rated R™ said:


> If anything, tonight's loss makes me think Orton will win the title back at SS, hopefully I'm wrong though.


Well people didnt think Christian would be a 2 time champion either.


----------



## Backspacer (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



philbrooks223 said:


> there should be a different organization named WWF for you (World Wrestling for ****)
> 
> in which the title match would be The Miz vs Hornswoggle


I've read two posts by you. You sound like a tool.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Zeppex said:


> Well Sin Cara returns heh.


I was watching the full Smackdown version on Youtube and I couldn't find that little Sin Cara promo.

Where was it?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Rated R™;10091808 said:


> If anything, tonight's loss makes me think Orton will win the title back at SS, hopefully I'm wrong though.


I saw the pin as creative's way of proving that Christian can hang with Orton. After all, they are building Orton as a crazy, unstoppable machine and Christian as the weak guy who has to run. That can only go so far. You want to prove that both men have a shot, and now they do. I really don't see any SummerSlam implications here.

I'm sure in the go home show, they will book Orton as having an impressive, destructive victory to give him the upperhand going into SummerSlam. There's a week to balance it out and sell. If Christian did this next week, then maybe I'd be more convinced that there is some SummerSlam implications.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



philbrooks223 said:


> there should be a different organization named WWF for you (World Wrestling for ****)
> 
> in which the title match would be The Miz vs Hornswoggle


Don't be jelly that Miz was world champ and Hornswoggle is more over than Barrett. Barrett proved he can hang with the big boys but he's needs to earn that and not have it handed to him. So stop sucking off Barrett so hard, k?


----------



## philbrooks223 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



Ass Invader said:


> Don't be jelly that Miz was world champ and Hornswoggle is more over than Barrett. Barrett proved he can hang with the big boys but he's needs to earn that and not have it handed to him. So stop sucking off Barrett so hard, k?


ya talk about earning huh? the guy who carried the biggest wwe storyline of the decade (ok second biggest now that the guy in my avi had his own antics recently) on his shoulders gets buried due to vince mcmahon and creative team's stupid dumbness

they go along with Taker vs HHH instead of Taker vs Barrett, they make Miz a champion when he shud have been the first unsuccesful MITB casher, and Barrett shudda been the new champion, it led to the worst main WM event of all times (lawrence taylor vs bam bam bigelow was also better than cena vs miz).

I mean seriously, Barrett has been misused the worst, and instead of talking about that he shud be the champion tomorrow, u r saying he needs to earn it, A BIG LOL.

and Miz was/is nothing, he is another flop WWE champion experiment, that u will realize once u see how he never comes in the main event again, or if and when he comes due to his kissassing, how it will be the worst times in WWE again. They had a girl planted in the audience for him, they gave him a special entrance on his first relevant WM match, they gave 200% into promoting him and he actually has good mic skills so he became a bit over. If so much effort was put into Barrett, he would have surpassed Cena today or maybe been an ultra credible heel in front of him so no one would have cried that Cena is a superman, and he would have been in the main event for the next 10 years to come, WHICH MIZ CAN NEVER BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!! Understand????

WWE needs main eventers, they dont need people 'who are over'. People were over before the Punk storyline but WWE was so bad, my 2 year old nephew could book it better. WHy? coz there were negligible main eventers. And Miz can never be a permanent main eventer, Barrett on the other hand could easily be!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Honestly his best moment to be champ has come and gone. Now he has to be rebuilt to earn that shit. He needs to learn to wrestle first honestly. He's terrible in the ring.


----------



## philbrooks223 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ass Invader said:


> Honestly his best moment to be champ has come and gone. Now he has to be rebuilt to earn that shit. He needs to learn to wrestle first honestly. He's terrible in the ring.


That is WWE's fault. I also agree, his time to become champ was going away as soon as he got IC gold which he shud have never got. Some person who makes his debut with the biggest bang in a decade does not need to go thru the regular midcard title to topcard title way.

And he might not be a good in-ring worker, but that does not really matter. Miz was actually so bad he has hurt himself like 5 times badly within an year. 

As for rebuilding, I believe in 'Better late than never'. Rather than losing this gem of a main-eventer, I'd prefer WWE to give him a random title shot and make him a champion abruptly. Actually this is the best time to push him, Orton-Christian have been fighting like since the B.C. era its that long, and Sheamus and Henry are just being fillers since past few months.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers thread 8/5/11*



philbrooks223 said:


> there should be a different organization named WWF for you (World Wrestling for ****)
> 
> in which the title match would be The Miz vs Hornswoggle


wouldn't that be WWFF :side:


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> During a commercial, Triple H came out to relieve some stress by Pedigreeing Zack Ryder.


I'm not even a huge fan of Ryder, but are you serious, bro?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Kalashnikov said:


> I'm not even a huge fan of Ryder, but are you serious, bro?


You know it.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Kalashnikov said:


> I'm not even a huge fan of Ryder, but are you serious, bro?


I am a fan of Ryder and thought it was great. Don't take it so seriously, broski.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

LOL. They'll say anything to defend Cripple H's bullshit. Never fails.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm a big fan of Ryder and Triple H pedigreeing him during a COMMERCIAL does nothing to hurt him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Exactly. I want to see him Pedigree Ryder on tv, where it matters. At least twice. That would be great.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> That would normally be the general assumption. But considering they've been fueding for 4 months, and Christian just now pinned Orton, I have no idea what's happening @ SummerSlam.


Christian has pinned Orton twice. He pinned him on Raw as well.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I finally got the Broski Dance! Holla! Holla! Holla!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I sent a tweet to Christian that to beat Orton just throw spiders at the guy, the one thing he has a phobia of.:lmao


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Simply Flawless said:


> I sent a tweet to Christian that to beat Orton just throw spiders at the guy, the one thing he has a phobia of.:lmao


Orton ain't the only person that gon get got by Acrophobia.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> I sent a tweet to Christian that to beat Orton just throw spiders at the guy, the one thing he has a phobia of.:lmao


:lmao

If Christian did this, it would be genius. I might just break my never mark for anyone rule.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> :lmao
> 
> If Christian did this, it would be genius. I might just break my never mark for anyone rule.


Damn right its a genius idea its something nobody would expect.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Damn right its a genius idea its something nobody would expect.


Exactly. And if he pins him through that tactic, he's going to get mega heat, which is what he wants.

Christian has gotten ideas from twitter before and put them to use (mostly on house shows), so it's possible that he sees it and suggests it to creative. Probably a very slim shot, but who knows.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> I sent a tweet to Christian that to beat Orton just throw spiders at the guy, the one thing he has a phobia of.:lmao


I'm guessing Orton's face would look something like this:


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> I sent a tweet to Christian that to beat Orton just throw spiders at the guy, the one thing he has a phobia of.:lmao


Wait a sec! Since when is Orton afraid of spiders? Is this legit or kayfabe?


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Why? Because he has a point? Nobody ever said the truth wouldn't hurt.


It's not "truth." That is one of the most asinine and stupid things I have read. It's an opinion. I think most members of the IWC, including yourself, would benefit from learning what that means.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Wait a sec! Since when is Orton afraid of spiders? Is this legit or kayfabe?


Orton's phobia of spiders is very real he mentioned it in an interview in 2005


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Thoughts on Smackdown:

Sheamus is really getting over with the fans. The dude has improved leaps and bounds and that is good. I think I will dig this face turn of his. By the way, when will Jinder Mahal wrestle? I've only seen him manage the Great Khali so far.

Natayla and AJ had a great quickie match!!! So many moves and submissions in those 2 minutes. This is needed more and you guys should check it out! Glad that Natayla is turning heel too. This is much needed as her and Beth Phoenix will be huge forces for all the barbie dolls to go against. 

The IC Champ Ezekiel Jackson got to talk again and he sounds so plain. Him and John Morrison should really have a promo together and see who will fuck up worst. I'm not buying the stupid smile that he is giving too. The dude's a monster but smiles so we can like him. Lame. The Internet Champion Zac Ryder lost another match this time to Ezekiel. All this face time, but it results in losses.

The main event tag team match was good. All guys got to shine in it. Although I'm still wondering whats the explanation to allow Morrison and R Truth to appear on Smackdown. Christian got to pin Orton with the Killswitch and life is good. Orton is finally taking some losses lately! Thank you!


----------



## Blaze11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Any gifs of R-Truth dancing in main event?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sheamus being so over is awesome. (Y)

Bryan/Kidd was a pretty good match and I really like DB's new theme.

Thought the Ted/Cody/Zeke promo wasn't bad at all. I like the way Zeke sounds more human. Nothing great on the mic but he doesn't bother me either.

Glad to see the tag champions actually getting tv time on both shows this week. They're both awful but it makes me think that they might eventually care more.

Haven't watched the main event yet but it's just a generic tag main event so I'm not even sure if I'll watch.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Wheres the 'Orton never jobs to anyone" haters at????


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

chronoxiong said:


> Thoughts on Smackdown:
> 
> Sheamus is really getting over with the fans. The dude has improved leaps and bounds and that is good. I think I will dig this face turn of his. By the way, when will Jinder Mahal wrestle? I've only seen him manage the Great Khali so far.
> 
> ...


Mahal has already wrestled several times on SD and won. That whole storyline seems to be dying a slow death already and it never kicked off.


----------



## Morbo (Mar 30, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> Exactly. And if he pins him through that tactic, he's going to get mega heat, which is what he wants.
> 
> Christian has gotten ideas from twitter before and put them to use (mostly on house shows), so it's possible that he sees it and suggests it to creative. Probably a very slim shot, but who knows.


Haha I'd love to see that but it would never happen as it would make Orton look like a massive wuss.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Morbo said:


> Haha I'd love to see that but it would never happen as it would make Orton look like a massive wuss.


Would make an Orton/Truth match very interesting though haha. Even so, a phobia of spiders is rather confusing when the guy loves his reptiles.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Morbo said:


> Haha I'd love to see that but it would never happen as it would make Orton look like a massive wuss.


He's 6'4 over 200 pounds of muscle, i think running in terror from a spider does make him a wuss lol


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Im really liking the Mid Carders on SD. Cody, Barrett, Sin Cara and Daniel Bryan Are awesome, you know there gonna be something in the near future. As for Teddy im not sure. Being with Cody is not helping him. At Summer Slam Cody should beat Zeke and have Cody feud with DiBiase for a little to help Ted get out of obscurity. I Really think Drew and Swagger need to come back to smack down. Im not interested in Henry at all. I think he should stay away from the Title scene. We need new stars on SD, R-Truth and Morrison need to step in the Blue ring full time.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

No Way, Xile44. 


JoMo may be on his way OUT of the WWE based on what happened on RAW and the situation involving Melina.

R-Truth HAS TO STAY on RAW where his MIC SKILLS are more important than his wrestling skills. Plus, I can do without the FAKE CROWD NOISE of Taped Smackdown shows.




And also....WHERE THE HELL ARE THE SMACKDOWN SPOILERS FOR THIS FRIDAY?? (meaning 08/09/11 Today. lol)

Somebody needs to start a new Stickied Smackdown Spoilers thread....


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> No Way, Xile44.
> 
> 
> JoMo may be on his way OUT of the WWE based on what happened on RAW and the situation involving Melina.
> ...


Im just saying Jomo will be nothing on Raw.
And dont the spoilers come like around 8?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> Im just saying Jomo will be nothing on Raw.
> And dont the spoilers come like around 8?


I think so but why not create a Stickied thread from now?

It's not too early. 


Only Mods, I hear, are allowed to create Spoiler threads.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> I think so but why not create a Stickied thread from now?
> 
> It's not too early.
> 
> ...


Yea, I guess.


----------



## unholy profit (May 29, 2009)

Where the eff are the ongoing spoilers?


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

unholy profit said:


> Where the eff are the ongoing spoilers?


They haven't started yet because the show is taking place on the west coast.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

oh yeah nvm :argh:


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Whats the time in the West Coast?


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Xile44 said:


> Whats the time in the West Coast?


About this time


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Double post.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Venge™ said:


> About this time


Thanks :cuss:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

8:30 pm right now.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> 8:30 pm right now.


Thank you, kind one.


----------

